# "You Suck" Thread 2018--Pics required!



## dynodave (Jan 1, 2018)

Lets try starting a new thread for 2018 and see if it can get sticky status on the main chain saw forum. 
hint..hint.. AS management, isn't time to let 2017, 2016 and 2015 retire?

Today -5 deg here... so inside work for me...
I wanted to give my freebee jonsered 525 a try with a longer bar than the original 16"






So I reclaimed a poulan 20" .325 D041 bar that was rusted up solid. 




Bar is now reassembled with rivets I made on my little lathe(also freebee) 
The poulan saw/bar came with two useable chains that need sharpening.
I will need to make a better than original stop to get real accurate positioning for the cutters.
$50 for this sharpener...needs work and fabrication of a few missing parts (I have a second one that is in better shape that was a freebee)





Happy new year to all


----------



## happysaws (Jan 1, 2018)

Subbed!


----------



## dmb2613 (Jan 1, 2018)

Pouland 47

Has good compression oil pump not working was last run 40 years ago


----------



## raumati01 (Jan 1, 2018)

My old man just gave me his husky 181 , pics to come


----------



## 95custmz (Jan 1, 2018)

raumati01 said:


> My old man just gave me his husky 181 , pics to come



Looking forward to some pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberjack zack (Jan 1, 2018)

Got a ton of stihl 041 parts saws





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonCraig (Jan 1, 2018)

I’ve worked on 4 041’s, but still have never done a full rebuild. Are all the gaskets still available? (I remember there being a ton of them, What with that carb setup...

Very cool—was that from a dealer?


----------



## Timberjack zack (Jan 1, 2018)

JonCraig said:


> I’ve worked on 4 041’s, but still have never done a full rebuild. Are all the gaskets still available? (I remember there being a ton of them, What with that carb setup...
> 
> Very cool—was that from a dealer?


EBay I buy my gasket sets from. Yeah with the carb set up the way it is it's all kinds of gaskets. I got all these cleaning out an old dealers back room for him

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dynodave (Jan 1, 2018)

dmb2613 said:


> View attachment 622388
> View attachment 622389
> View attachment 622390
> 
> ...



Interesting looking saw. 92cc: sort of like the homelite 707DA (95cc)series/family of their day.


----------



## Brad2185 (Jan 1, 2018)

Got this husqvarna 365sp in my last haul. Gonna take it out tomorrow and put in some wood to tune....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz (Jan 1, 2018)

Brad2185 said:


> Got this husqvarna 365sp in my last haul. Gonna take it out tomorrow and put in some wood to tune....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the old Ford. What year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad2185 (Jan 1, 2018)

95custmz said:


> Love the old Ford. What year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1955


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 1, 2018)

Time to join in on the 2018 Suck fest thread with this saw I picked up for $50



Didn't really need another top handle saw, but the compression was 150 psi, it had a solid spark, and looked to have seen little use.
The air filter was plugged, the Brand X spark plug was black with carbon loading(see plugged air filter ), and the fuel looked beyond ugly.
Dumped the fuel, installed a new NGK spark plug, and cleaned the air filter, then filled the tank followed with a small amount of fuel down the carburetor throat. A few pulls later it sprang to life.
Let it sit in the shop at sub-freezing temperatures over night, then put the choke on all the way and it started in 5 pulls. This might be my elk camp saw in 2018.


----------



## JonCraig (Jan 1, 2018)

@pioneerguy600 

Would you be kind enough to pin this thread?

Also, could you un-pin & lock the 2016 thread?

Many thanks!

—JC


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jan 2, 2018)

Not mine, but my brother in law's. Picked it up for $50. Runs but he brought it to me for some TLC. Unfortunately all of my 026 parts are old style, going to have to order him a new air filter and cover...


----------



## Timberjack zack (Jan 2, 2018)

Got this one today for free dropped from a bucket truck and leaks oil but runs fine.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## president (Jan 2, 2018)

raumati01 said:


> My old man just gave me his husky 181 , pics to come


you;ll love that saw!


----------



## dynodave (Jan 3, 2018)

Was at the stihl shop yesterday to get some 3/8 presets/tie straps I ordered...not in yet..backordered...
Not top shelf "you suck" stuff, but yesterday I traded a (freebee)busted case 020 AV with them for these two items which I preferred.
They were both on the DNR=do not repair ($) pile




Poulan had a little scuffing on the piston, Homelite has spark and 140psi


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 3, 2018)

homelite xl-400 automatic sold a saw and took 6 pieces of dead yard equipment for 50 dollars worth of trade. starter was stuck. spent 3 hours tinkering and now it runs and cuts. best $8.33 ive spend this week.


----------



## JonCraig (Jan 3, 2018)

That’s awesome! I’d never heard of an xl 400 before.


----------



## belgian (Jan 5, 2018)

How about some freebies I got last week :


Homelite 922 XL
Mc 550
Mc SP125 in super shape
Mc SP125 power head that I was able to complete with parts from another parts saw I had.
All are ecxellent runners now.





Yep, 2018 started great for me.


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 5, 2018)

Evening all. Not sure about the 'You suck' title of the thread, but recent events seem to fit, so here goes, cutting a short story longer.
Beginning November I was asked by a couple of Australians if I could drive their house contents to their new place, 300 odd miles away, to a village called Bellenaves. Of course I said, 5th January.
I've been looking for a small saw (elageuse in French, one handed type) on the French equivalent of Craigslist, with no luck yet, but at the beginning of December I saw a nice looking old Echo for sale for €50, in working condition. I phoned the chap and asked him where he was. "Bellenaves" he said. I asked him if he could wait until January, and sent him a cheque.
So I had time to pick up the saw before the friends arrived, I left at 5.30 this morning. Called him, he came out to find me as his house is tucked away. He passed the saw out to me, and picked up a second saw saying I could have that one free as it wasn't working. Still had the original spanner and book, and he apparently pretty much built a good part of his house with that saw and a couple of oaks he cut with it 30 years ago.

So a 600 mile round trip and the seller is in the village I'm being well paid to drive to? Had to be done. Meet my new saws... The 750 is working, but so far after a quick glance at the 452, there's no spring return on the throttle and the HT lead is shot on the small one. I may be back somewhere in the forum for more advice . If I count the Stihl combi, I now have 5 chain saws. Does that make me an addict or a collector?


----------



## dynodave (Jan 5, 2018)

good job belgian & Milofrance....
you suck=better than a super good deal!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 5, 2018)

Not sure if this is you suck or not but anyways.
Seen this echo cs 5000 on craigslist for 50.00 begging to be saved i dragged it home it does run and oil but needs a tune up and good cleaning. Still has the original bar with a loop of oregon 33sl chain on it should make a fun and interesting project.


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 6, 2018)

So the morning after, and I've had a better look. I think apart from the 452 breaking down, these were very well looked after. Original bars maybe? neither particularly dirty. I'm not letting myself do anything else to them until I tidy my sh!t up (last pic...). I've been searching for serial info on Echo, but they seem to have changed the system. So they're either both 1980 or I don't have a clue. Anyone got some good info? Serials are 0054428 for the 452VL and 0017972 for the 750EVL.


----------



## deezlfan (Jan 6, 2018)

I'll throw this out here for your consideration. Free from the BIL.


----------



## Timberjack zack (Jan 6, 2018)

Those 410 are as solid and a block and pull like a train

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 6, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> So the morning after, and I've had a better look. I think apart from the 452 breaking down, these were very well looked after. Original bars maybe? neither particularly dirty. I'm not letting myself do anything else to them until I tidy my sh!t up (last pic...). I've been searching for serial info on Echo, but they seem to have changed the system. So they're either both 1980 or I don't have a clue. Anyone got some good info? Serials are 0054428 for the 452VL and 0017972 for the 750EVL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 623517
> ...


late 70's early 80's the 452vl is a common model.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 6, 2018)

update on the 50.00 echo i flushed the stale mix out of the tank and replaced the chain it seems to run good now just need to do some fine tuning on the carb and get the rim replaced then it will be ready to go.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 7, 2018)

I purchased this HD Stihl Trimmer harness for $20 yesterday



and got this FS250 for free







Found it on Craigslist two weeks after it was posted as a "salvage" item. Somewhat thinking it was a futile effort, I contacted the seller to see if was still available. I was gobsmacked to hear back that it no one had grabbed it before me. It was about a three hour drive over the Cascades to Bend Oregon where it was located. I offered to have a local friend stop by and pick it up for me, send them funds in the mail, or via PayPal. The seller said he would hold it for me for two weeks until my next scheduled trip from Eugene to Bend which occurred yesterday. The FS250 had a previous life as a United Rental item and was later purchased by an employee of another rental company 5 years ago where it had spent its life languishing in his shed.With the rental history I was expecting to find a low compression straight gassed engine or one that was locked up. At $20 that would have still been a bargain just for the parts. But no, a simple pull cord test indicated that it had compression. Gave him $20 and floated out of the equipment rental shop. Today I was able to really check it out. I pulled the spark plug and it was a carbon fouled mess, shot a little fresh mix into the cylinder and measured the compression at about 125 psi. The air filter was an oily mess, which might be the cause of the fouled spark plug. Inside the fuel tank was an thick oil mess. Clearly the saw was stored years ago with a full tank of fuel in it. It took a couple rinse cycles with fresh ethanol free 40:1 to remove the sludge like oil from the tank. Next step was a half full tank of EF 40:1 with a dash of Sea Foam, a couple of pumps from the priming bulb(that had clearly stiffed over time), and a shot of fuel down the carburetor throat. After a a dozen pulls or so the engine popped, after another two dozen pulls the engine came to life belching a huge amount of smoke from residual oil in the fuel lines. After several minutes of running the smoke reduced to almost normal levels so I took it to WOT and let it run for several more minutes. Let it go back to idle, where it died. Ran the LA screw in several turns and tried idling it again, but it still died. I'm think the diaphragm in the carburetor has suffered from ethanol exposure. After running the compression was measuring almost 140 psi. As soon as I address the idling issue and the general rough running of the engine, I'm going to find some brush to punish.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 7, 2018)

Lancaster 820, equipped with West Bend 820 @135cc. 
Paid $25.00 at a local auction. There were well over 300 saws there.
Actually bought this last year, but still tinkering with it now. 
Since I bought it, it's gotten a bigger bore carb with some extra little mods, hi performance reeds, hi performance head w/ decomp release, thin head gasket, "muffler mod", rim sprocket set-up, and big air filter.
It looks more like the 3rd pic now.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 7, 2018)

happysaws said:


> Lancaster 820, equipped with West Bend 820 @135cc.
> Paid $25.00 at a local auction. There were well over 300 saws there.
> Actually bought this last year, but still tinkering with it now.
> Since I bought it, it's gotten a bigger bore carb with some extra little mods, hi performance reeds, hi performance head w/ decomp release, thin head gasket, "muffler mod", rim sprocket set-up, and big air filter.
> It looks more like the 3rd pic now.



Real ‘cant racer there’! [emoji33]

[emoji106]

070/090 Tilly HL?


----------



## happysaws (Jan 7, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> Real ‘cant racer there’! [emoji33]
> 
> [emoji106]
> 
> 070/090 Tilly HL?



It's a Tilly HL, but not off an 070/090. Bought a truckload of chainsaw parts for $20; filled a 5 foot bed almost 2 layers thick. Found it in there, have no idea what it's for. 
1 1/16" bore.


----------



## dynodave (Jan 8, 2018)

happysaws said:


> It's a Tilly HL, but not off an 070/090. Bought a truckload of chainsaw parts for $20; filled a 5 foot bed almost 2 layers thick. Found it in there, have no idea what it's for.
> 1 1/16" bore.


I have one huge tillotson and it came off my dad's old AMF(harley davidson)((2 stroke)) golf cart??? I saw no application on any of my old big saws with this series carb.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 8, 2018)

I just ordered a 070/090 Tilly HL just to have on on hand for the next Power Products turd that shows up.[emoji106]

Used one on my Clinton D35.


----------



## calvin55267 (Jan 8, 2018)

Traded my coworker about 1/3 cord of some rotted wood for this, only cut about 20 cord since new. 

175 psi of compression, advanced the timing and did a conservative port/polish job on it and threw on a 28inch bar.

Pulls hard in big Doug fir, can't complain.











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## president (Jan 8, 2018)

happysaws said:


> It's a Tilly HL, but not off an 070/090. Bought a truckload of chainsaw parts for $20; filled a 5 foot bed almost 2 layers thick. Found it in there, have no idea what it's for.
> 1 1/16" bore.holy captive bar nuts ,batman,some haul for 20 bucks


----------



## alderman (Jan 9, 2018)

Picked up this 488 for $80. Rough around the edges, but a carb rebuild and a few parts from a parts saw and it runs fine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 9, 2018)

My latest freebies! My brother picked the echos (302 and 315) out of a junk pile for me, they cleaned up nice. And the D44 was pulled out of an old barn. I'm sure it will need work, but it's 100% complete


----------



## 95custmz (Jan 9, 2018)

Icedogs28 said:


> My latest freebies! My brother picked the echos (302 and 315) out of a junk pile for me, they cleaned up nice. And the D44 was pulled out of an old barn. I'm sure it will need work, but it's 100% complete


Where's this junk pile? I'd like to go check it out, myself.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 9, 2018)

95custmz said:


> Where's this junk pile? I'd like to go check it out, myself.



So would I! LOL I never actually got to see it...


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 10, 2018)

Barely mid-January and my second post... Might have combustion issues, but sounds fine to my noob ears. €80, so not the cheapest but I'm happy!


----------



## happysaws (Jan 10, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> Barely mid-January and my second post... Might have combustion issues, but sounds fine to my noob ears. €80, so not the cheapest but I'm happy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 624579
> ...


What fuel mix you running? 16:1? Seems a little on the smokey side...


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 10, 2018)

happysaws said:


> What fuel mix you running? 16:1? Seems a little on the smokey side...


Nope, my usual tipple of nice fresh 95 and Stihl blue at 50:1. Emptied the stuff that was in there and let it idle for a while before the video.


----------



## dynodave (Jan 10, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> Nope, my usual tipple of nice fresh 95 and Stihl blue at 50:1. Emptied the stuff that was in there and let it idle for a while before the video.


For that much smoke, the oiler gets sucked into the engine...you may have an oiler problem/leak that is not unheard of on those (I have 2). One is early (Port Washington NY) and the second is later (Charlotte NC). Both needed oiler work. Especially if they had E-10 in them in prior use.
Both of mine were $0, all the money was consumed on bar/chain/carb kit/oiler diaphragms


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 10, 2018)

dynodave said:


> For that much smoke, the oiler gets sucked into the engine...you may have an oiler problem/leak that is not unheard of on those (I have 2). One is early (Port Washington NY) and the second is later (Charlotte NC). Both needed oiler work. Especially if they had E-10 in them in prior use.
> Both of mine were $0, all the money was consumed on bar/chain/carb kit/oiler diaphragms



Thanks for the info! I have the smaller top handle XL and it smokes just like this. I assumed the rings we're shot, but now I'll check out the oiler


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 10, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> Barely mid-January and my second post... Might have combustion issues, but sounds fine to my noob ears. €80, so not the cheapest but I'm happy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 624579
> ...



That is sucking bar oil. The duckbill in the oil tank has fallen off or turned to mush. Typical of an old little red Homie.


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 10, 2018)

dynodave said:


> For that much smoke, the oiler gets sucked into the engine...you may have an oiler problem/leak that is not unheard of on those (I have 2). One is early (Port Washington NY) and the second is later (Charlotte NC). Both needed oiler work. Especially if they had E-10 in them in prior use.
> Both of mine were $0, all the money was consumed on bar/chain/carb kit/oiler diaphragms



Dash it all.... a steep learning curve coming up. Any chance you could point me at the parts or kit I need for the oiler please?


----------



## dynodave (Jan 10, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> Dash it all.... a steep learning curve coming up. Any chance you could point me at the parts or kit I need for the oiler please?



The bar oiler on the early ones are quite sophisticated for a tiny saw, not really that difficult to understand but certainly much more complicated than a crankcase pressurized like the poulan micro series.
The diaphragm/shafts are very scarce and usually expensive if you find them.
They made this style/family of saw for a long time but I think the much later (plastic)ones use a slightly different style/system.
IIRC duckbill or not, the diaphragm should totally block the bar oil side from the engine crankcase.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 10, 2018)

Scans from my Clymer Chainsaw Repair Manual.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 10, 2018)

More oiler.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 10, 2018)

My first and only saw up until six years ago was an XL-2, $15 from a garage sale. Prolly $13 too much.[emoji849]

There are numerous ways to hook up the oiler lines with less than ideal results. [emoji23] 
I tried them all. ROFL


----------



## dynodave (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah boy what a refresher looking at the schematic again. Pressurized oil tank, yet diaphragm/shaft metered to the bar feed. Thanks for posting
I see again if the diaphragm is stiff from E-10 the light spring may not push enough oil to the bar...I think this was the problem I ran into...
And I see again you are right the E-10 could kill the duck bill and oil could get sucked back to the engine through the impulse (& vacuum side) to the crankcase. The diaphragm, good or bad, would not block oil flow.


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 10, 2018)

@67L36Driver That's amazing. Thank you!


----------



## roy wilson (Jan 10, 2018)

Good Deal on 3 x 242 XPG saws


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 10, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> @67L36Driver That's amazing. Thank you!



Welcome.

Up next you will learn the ‘Homelite Tip & Slide’. Or, how one gets the engine out of the housing. [emoji106]

And, ‘while I’m at its’ that will invariably come up.

Tip: Pay strict attention to the throttle link!


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 12, 2018)

my new remington made for montgomery ward. 20 inch roller nose bar(i think its really a 18 inch bar with a long chain, seller may have not known) 78 shipped from ebay. i cant wait to go play with it in the morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 12, 2018)

If you like a 4” Wards, you will love a 5”.


----------



## happysaws (Jan 12, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> If you like a 4” Wards, you will love a 5”.


Speak of the devil...
Paid $5 at a flea market. 
He wanted $10, but I told him I'd only give him $5 because it's "only" 5 cubic inches. 
He agreed.


----------



## mgr (Jan 13, 2018)

After 2 years searching i found this ' you suck piece' for 100$
The cc 116 cost also 100$.
Boxes with spares for the 2 where free.


----------



## Overkill338 (Jan 13, 2018)

I think I'm playing this game correctly. Here is my $75 pickup. It wasn't running at all when I got it. Fuel tank was full of saw dust, fuel filter non existent, carb full of crap. Cleaned the fuel tank and the carb, put a fuel filter on it, and now it runs and cuts like a beast. I believe it's a MS360 Pro (the side cover is worn off), the guy that had it said it was a 360. I need to call the dealer and verify it for myself, just haven't had time. She's not the prettiest, but can definitely get the job done.


----------



## tychoseven (Jan 14, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> I think I'm playing this game correctly. Here is my $75 pickup. It wasn't running at all when I got it. Fuel tank was full of saw dust, fuel filter non existent, carb full of crap. Cleaned the fuel tank and the carb, put a fuel filter on it, and now it runs and cuts like a beast. I believe it's a MS360 Pro (the side cover is worn off), the guy that had it said it was a 360. I need to call the dealer and verify it for myself, just haven't had time. She's not the prettiest, but can definitely get the job done.


Yeah, you suck!

My neighbor was cleaning out his shop, and asked if I would help. He gave me this 044 powerhead as a surprise payment. He said it was running rough and he'd partially disassembled it years ago, and never got around to finishing the job. He's upgraded saws twice and wasn't likely to ever put the time or money into the old 044.

I rebuilt the carb, replaced a couple missing bits, and she runs great. I've got about $35 in it 

[photo=medium]4949[/photo][photo=medium]4950[/photo]


----------



## Stihl kickin (Jan 15, 2018)

You both suck, but well done at the same time, two great deals on decent saws


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 15, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> If you like a 4” Wards, you will love a 5”.



i have a homelite c9 and a remington super 754 as far as bigger saws(havent made the super run yet tho). i just won an auction for a wards 3.1(sl-10 i think). if i get the chance to pick up a 5.0 im sure ill take it. a wards 3.6 was my first vintage saw. i wish i hadnt sold it when i had to move.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 19, 2018)

rustymaggot said:


> my new remington made for montgomery ward. 20 inch roller nose bar(i think its really a 18 inch bar with a long chain, seller may have not known) 78 shipped from ebay. i cant wait to go play with it in the morning.


I hade the same colored Remington saw years ago with an odd serial number. I later found out that it was a pretty rare run of saws that Remington made to sell at Cub Cadet dealers. Yours might be one that went back to the factory and was restickered.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 19, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> More oiler.
> View attachment 624635
> 
> View attachment 624636
> ...


With such simplicity I find it hard to believe that Homelite went out of business. ROFL


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 19, 2018)

Vibes said:


> I hade the same colored Remington saw years ago with an odd serial number. I later found out that it was a pretty rare run of saws that Remington made to sell at Cub Cadet dealers. Yours might be one that went back to the factory and was restickered.


 how would i research that? there are small differences. for example, this has no compression release. the sl-11a(what i thought the montgomery wards 4.0 was supposed to be) has a compression release.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 20, 2018)

Vibes said:


> I hade the same colored Remington saw years ago with an odd serial number. I later found out that it was a pretty rare run of saws that Remington made to sell at Cub Cadet dealers. Yours might be one that went back to the factory and was restickered.



I have one John Deere 23 that was a red SL-55 repainted for Deere. Likely a factory inventory shortfall.


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 20, 2018)

67L36Driver, do you have any spare sl-10 parts? i won an auction for a montgomery ward 3.1 and turns out it has a burnt up piston. i dont know what the bore looks like yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 20, 2018)

rustymaggot said:


> 67L36Driver, do you have any spare sl-10 parts? i won an auction for a montgomery ward 3.1 and turns out it has a burnt up piston. i dont know what the bore looks like yet.



Only thing I have extra for the SL-9 types is a ‘new saw take off’ cylinder.

Fix you up with an SL-16 runner?


----------



## Vibes (Jan 20, 2018)

rustymaggot said:


> how would i research that? there are small differences. for example, this has no compression release. the sl-11a(what i thought the montgomery wards 4.0 was supposed to be) has a compression release.


 I wouldn't have any idea. I found this out after I sold the saw. I was at a GTG and there was a guy there that used to own a hardware store that sold Remingtons. I told him about that yellow un named Remington. I Remembered it had a real low serial number. He told me that story about Cub Cadet. He said that it probably was re stickered and the stickers fell off. There was red paint under the yellow. 

This guy was real familiar with Remingtons. He said they had a very informal distribution process. They would take unsold saws back and re sell and apparently repaint. I guess there was a real good factory Rep in Western Pa. because there used to be lots of Remingtons around this way.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 20, 2018)

The familiar Monkey s#it brown were the only Wards saws that showed up around here.


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 20, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> Only thing I have extra for the SL-9 types is a ‘new saw take off’ cylinder.
> 
> Fix you up with an SL-16 runner?



is the sl-16 as small as the sl-10? because i really like how the sl-10 is a mini version of the 4.0 what would you want for the sl-16?


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 20, 2018)

also, yeah, love halloween


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jan 20, 2018)

rustymaggot said:


> is the sl-16 as small as the sl-10? because i really like how the sl-10 is a mini version of the 4.0 what would you want for the sl-16?



SL-9 & 16 are 46cc. SL-10 (and John Deere 15) is 50cc.

PM inbound.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 22, 2018)

Just a little suck to report. A Poulan 3700 in Sears Red for $20 was yesterday's find.
About 150 psi of compression and a clean cylinder and fuel tank.
Looks like she was an alcoholic. She runs fine drinking ethanol-free premium @ 40:1 down her throat, but won't pull a drop from the tank.
Ordered a carb kit to see if I can get her out of rehab.


----------



## dynodave (Jan 22, 2018)

Sounds like a score to me..18-20" banana tip?? Sorry about the E-10 poison. Hope the carb kit gets you back up for a home run.... fuel lines?
I really like that family of saw.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 22, 2018)

dynodave said:


> Sounds like a score to me..18-20" banana tip?? Sorry about the E-10 poison. Hope the carb kit gets you back up for a home run.... fuel lines?
> I really like that family of saw.


Yep, she's wearing a banana tip bar.
Good call on the fuel line.  I pulled the plastic top cover and found what appeared to be a quantum tunneling fuel line. Since this type of fuel line won't be available to the public until after 2050, I concluded that it was an old style fuel line that became old, brittle, and broken. I'll put a new fuel line on the saw tomorrow and see how it runs.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2018)

roy wilson said:


> Good Deal on 3 x 242 XPG saws


You defiantly suck!


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 23, 2018)

ok, i never knew what that tip was called till now. i was just refering to it as asymmetrical bar. but, what is its purpose? what advantage does it bring to the table?


----------



## 95custmz (Jan 23, 2018)

rustymaggot said:


> ok, i never knew what that tip was called till now. i was just refering to it as asymmetrical bar. but, what is its purpose? what advantage does it bring to the table?



Less kickback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 23, 2018)

Free from a guy at work. Scored piston that may have been from three loose cylinder bolts. Cleaned up the cylinder and ordered a meteor. Will see if it passes pressure and vacuum test after it’s put back together


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 23, 2018)

subbed. couple here. no pics yet.


----------



## tug (Jan 24, 2018)

In the picture of the crankshaft of that 026 it looks like you missing a chunk of your crankshaft.


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 24, 2018)

tug said:


> In the picture of the crankshaft of that 026 it looks like you missing a chunk of your crankshaft.


It does appear that way. If it is I haven’t found it inside. I’ll definitely take a closer look this afternoon though


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 24, 2018)

Looking at that picture more. And going on memory I think I remember that being a polished area on the crank. Will double check that when I get home


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 24, 2018)

Here’s another picture of that area on the crank. It’s the way that crank is made


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 25, 2018)

Here I go again. I have to stop scanning the small ads, although this may prove to be an 'it sucks' post. Dolmar 111, 60€ ($75). Drove an hour each way for it, the ad said good condition, and looks fine indeed apart from the comedy chain. Started fine. Got it home, off with the exhaust and the piston is scratched. The brake is busted and theres something odd underneath too. It'll be appearing in another thread if I cant find the info elsewhere.


----------



## MiloFrance (Jan 25, 2018)

Dolmar update... Filthy inside, strange things going on with the choke, and on off switch replaced, looks lik a part of the housing snapped off...


----------



## tug (Jan 25, 2018)

mkinslow said:


> View attachment 627773
> Here’s another picture of that area on the crank. It’s the way that crank is made


Glad to see that everything is in one piece. That first picture sure looks deceiving. So after video review the call on the field stands You Suck


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 25, 2018)

Lmao. Thanks


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 25, 2018)

the original owner bought it new in the 80s. he had many years of good use but then a few years ago it wouldnt start so he took it to a guy who repairs stuff. the guy had it for a month and took the carb apart. gave it back to the guy and said he couldnt fix it(im not sure why, kits are readily available). original owner sold it to me for 20 bucks. carb is in pieces in a bag. ive ordered a carb kit and air filter. seems like it has great compression.


----------



## dynodave (Jan 26, 2018)

rustymaggot said:


> the original owner bought it new in the 80s. he had many years of good use but then a few years ago it wouldnt start so he took it to a guy who repairs stuff. the guy had it for a month and took the carb apart. gave it back to the guy and said he couldnt fix it(im not sure why, kits are readily available). original owner sold it to me for 20 bucks. carb is in pieces in a bag. ive ordered a carb kit and air filter. seems like it has great compression.



I'm no expert on these but I recently got one of that family saw, a 1999 timber bear 58cc it blew 170psi. Mine can be seen in my mac gallery.
There was a 1mm bigger piston on yours. Yours is probably a eagar beaver 3.7 60cc mod 600133. There were zama tillotson and walbro carbs on them, mine was walbro.


----------



## rustymaggot (Jan 26, 2018)

dynodave said:


> I'm no expert on these but I recently got one of that family saw, a timber bear 58cc it blew 170psi. Mine can be seen in my mac gallery.
> There was a 1mm bigger piston on yours. Yours is probably a eagar beaver 3.7 60cc mod 600133. There were zama tillotson and walbro carbs on them.



its a eager beaver 3.7 with the zama c2s carb. model 60013306 it has the 20 inch bar. ill test compression and post a actual number when i get a chance.


----------



## Tony Stulken (Jan 28, 2018)

Picked this up off of eBay for 150.00 plus the ride , found a parts saw at a local shop to get the chain break and bought the full wrap handle from another member I this site so all together I'm $400.00 into this 910 jonsered with the 36 inch bar full wrap handle and chain brake not the best deal but I thought I did pretty well for a big saw


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 28, 2018)

Tony Stulken said:


> View attachment 628864
> View attachment 628865
> 
> 
> Picked this up off of eBay for 150.00 plus the ride , found a parts saw at a local shop to get the chain break and bought the full wrap handle from another member I this site so all together I'm $400.00 into this 910 jonsered with the 36 inch bar full wrap handle and chain brake not the best deal but I thought I did pretty well for a big saw


Seems pretty good to me bud. Does it run good


----------



## Tony Stulken (Jan 28, 2018)

mkinslow said:


> Seems pretty good to me bud. Does it run good



It'll run off a prime but I need to kit the carb and I want to replace the fuel lines and filter


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 28, 2018)

Good deal


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 2, 2018)

$10. needed plug hole repair. good runner now.


----------



## rocketnorton (Feb 2, 2018)

freebie from friend. needs some bits I'm p/u today. tried plastic weld last nite, brake paddle fixt.


----------



## MiloFrance (Feb 2, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> freebie from friend.



I think I recognise the one on the right...

Looks like a big saw, which is it?


----------



## Tony Stulken (Feb 2, 2018)

064 ?


rocketnorton said:


> freebie from friend. needs some bits I'm p/u today. tried plastic weld last nite, brake paddle fixt.
> 
> View attachment 629987


----------



## dmb2613 (Feb 3, 2018)

I am am



Stihl man

I pick ip a lot of saws cheap' at work got all of them in the past 6 months along with another 028 super and 2 026s that are stihl at work that I need to repair before I bring them home


----------



## president (Feb 3, 2018)

tug said:


> In the picture of the crankshaft of that 026 it looks like you missing a chunk of your crankshaft.


it does,good eyes


----------



## John Lyngdal (Feb 5, 2018)

Now that I have removed the dust from storage, it's time to share this 50 year old 77cc saw reed valve Homelite XL-901 I picked up for $70:




She's been to a few dances, but the compression is running about 135 psi, the piston skirt and cylinder are spotless, and roars to life in 5 pulls.


----------



## rustymaggot (Feb 6, 2018)

that 20 dollar mcculloch eager beaver 3.7 is at 74 dollars now. carb was missing parts. got a spare carb off ebay and it was missing part a too. ended up making the missing part out of a golf ball place holder. (that dumb plastic disk inside the zama c2s carb). but, now, if the fuel doesnt melt my golf ball marker, i have it working.


----------



## dynodave (Feb 6, 2018)

Zama parts?

Billiou's / CTE+
Porterville, CA
(800) 245-5468

My 3 C1S carbs in the homelite 330 have this:
0025007 Disk $ 0.54 / ea. 10
All 3 are different UT# and still have the same carb

Maybe you have it licked?


----------



## Tin-knocker (Feb 12, 2018)

Picked up this trimmer off CL. 

Expecting to have to do a carb rebuild. Owner said it sat for three years. I thought "Alright. Probably stored with a full tank and everything's gonna be gunky. New plug, new fuel line,new carb kit and it's worth it" so I grabbed it. Turned out he drained the gas and cleared the lines before he stored it! Good man! Filled her with gas and about 5 pulls later...


Grass was about 2 feet tall in most of those spots. He also gave me one of those heavy duty metal carts for around the house. Pretty nice score!


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 14, 2018)

Not a super but i think a deal ms 310 for 120
raining hard when i picked it up


----------



## Bridog (Feb 15, 2018)

Picked up a 2002 066 from a co workers father in law he had sitting around. $100 for the saw only. 158psi and a beautiful piston and cylinder. Was missing the brake handle and 1 felling dog, clutch and brake band were shot. Started on 3rd pull. Pressure tested good. I cleaned it up, replaced all the rubber goods, filters, plug and carb kit just for good measure. For about $250 bucks I have one heck of a good stihl imo.


----------



## AlfA01 (Feb 16, 2018)

MiloFrance said:


> Dolmar update... Filthy inside, strange things going on with the choke, and on off switch replaced, looks lik a part of the housing snapped off...



That on/off switch is what we call a "patenta". I've looked at a couple of these saws here in Greece, but the guys are asking like new prices for them.


----------



## MiloFrance (Feb 16, 2018)

AlfA01 said:


> That on/off switch is what we call a "patenta". I've looked at a couple of these saws here in Greece, but the guys are asking like new prices for them.



I picked up a Homelite XL2 body with the switch in it... whaddaya know! The shoe fits! Even has on and off written in the right place... More pdates on the Dolmar soon, in it's own thread ...


----------



## Tyalex (Feb 16, 2018)

Older guy came and bought a lighter saw cause his old Stihl was too heavy. 
Think he was torn between a Cs-310 and a ms170, he bought the Cs-310 cause I gave him 2 extra chains with it .

He showed up a month later to have this saw disposed of . 

I added aspen fuel, bar oil and it fired right up . 
Most likely just a shelf queen, looks like parts are getting scarce?


----------



## morbius18 (Feb 20, 2018)

I got this for $50 with a toasted p&c. I did break it down and clean it up. Using oem cylinder and meteor/caber for repair:


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 22, 2018)

VA 372xp said:


> Not a super but i think a deal ms 310 for 120View attachment 633061
> raining hard when i picked it up


Those are great saws buddy.
Hope all is well.


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 22, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Those are great saws buddy.
> Hope all is well.


I am doing ok man ready for spring so i can make some money winter was hard with my part time job falling through and we only got one snow ...


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 22, 2018)

VA 372xp said:


> I am doing ok man ready for spring so i can make some money winter was hard with my part time job falling through and we only got one snow ...


So it's official 2018 has sucked lol.
Here's a picture I took a few year ago running to get a good deal on a 361, not a you suck deal, but a good deal none the less.
Wrong yr, but I think you all suck LOL.


----------



## Brian1230 (Feb 22, 2018)

Before and after photos....$47 for the saw in the first picture...A few parts and LOTS of Qtips for the second


----------



## Colt Smith (Feb 23, 2018)

old 029 super farm boss dad traded me for beer.
got some much needed love put into her this week. New bar, Porting ,Muffler mod ,clutch cover, spikes . It's now the farm hoss


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 23, 2018)

Husqvarna 359 4 chains case , scabard , chaps , 140 $


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 23, 2018)

Craftsman 3.0 runs , 30$


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 23, 2018)

Colt Smith said:


> old 029 super farm boss dad traded me for beer.
> got some much needed love put into her this week. New bar, Porting ,Muffler mod ,clutch cover, spikes . It's now the farm hoss


The farm hoss , i love it


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 23, 2018)

VA 372xp said:


> Husqvarna 359 4 chains case , scabard , chaps , 140 $View attachment 635187
> View attachment 635188
> View attachment 635189


Sweet. One of my favorites, hard to argue with the value at the "used retail" price, at that price it's a solid you suck .


----------



## furb (Feb 23, 2018)

Husqvarna 61, missing muffler and brake flag and needs top end. It's way cleaner in person, even the bar looks new. It also came with an echo cs370 that needed a wrap handle, coil and fuel line, part of a 455, fs90 and a ssr pit bike. Paid irony aluminum price for it.


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 26, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Sweet. One of my favorites, hard to argue with the value at the "used retail" price, at that price it's a solid you suck .


I still have the 359 me and my dad bought new in 2003 it was 390$ with 20" bar and 2 chains , this one i just bought has a muffler like i have never seen before


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 26, 2018)

VA 372xp said:


> I still have the 359 me and my dad bought new in 2003 it was 390$ with 20" bar and 2 chains , this one i just bought has a muffler like i have never seen before


That's cool.
I wouldn't sell mine for that much, it looks about like when you and your dad bought that one .
Here's mine.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/fwJW2Mvqy09uMBUl1
Does the one you just got have a "jungle" muffler, like this. If so it's an after market muffler is all. I've seen a few of the factory ones come loose and then they crack around the bolt holes/mount and are junk.


----------



## Amvcane (Feb 27, 2018)

Picked this up at a yard sale down the road. Case, 18” bar, brand new 0.325 chain and one dull chain that was never sharpened.
$75 for saw, needed a carb kit, fuel filter, and bar oil pump gear leak fixed. Just used it over the weekend, works flawlessly.


----------



## nighthunter (Feb 27, 2018)

furb said:


> Husqvarna 61, missing muffler and brake flag and needs top end. It's way cleaner in person, even the bar looks new. It also came with an echo cs370 that needed a wrap handle, coil and fuel line, part of a 455, fs90 and a ssr pit bike. Paid irony aluminum price for it. View attachment 635243
> View attachment 635244
> View attachment 635242


that 61 is ripe for a 272top end


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 27, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> That's cool.
> I wouldn't sell mine for that much, it looks about like when you and your dad bought that one .
> Here's mine.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/fwJW2Mvqy09uMBUl1
> ...





there is a baffle and a hole at the bottom then a pipe comes through the baffle to the outlet , looks normal on the outside


----------



## VA 372xp (Feb 27, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> That's cool.
> I wouldn't sell mine for that much, it looks about like when you and your dad bought that one .
> Here's mine.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/fwJW2Mvqy09uMBUl1
> ...


Lol i put one on my 288 until i rehab the factory one.


----------



## fsglover (Feb 28, 2018)

Picked up a poulan 3400 last week. Came with new 20” bar and chain, 1 new chain still in box, and 2 chains they were used but never sharpened. New fuel line and filter and up an running. Seeems to be a pretty strong saw. Will have about $20 in it once I sell the chains and an old mower that came with it. Thrill of the hunt is over though. Probably be on sale here next week.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 1, 2018)

I get you suck deals so often and I never post here. This haul of 372 happened tonight when I stopped in looking for a $1.39 base gasket. These cost me less than what I've seen one of the cylinders cleaned up sell for. There is at least one whole saw in there...


----------



## ramdad (Mar 3, 2018)

Awesome saw,enjoy the good run of luck. I have not been able to score a deal all year. The closest deal I got was from our home hardware store $40. Off a fs 90 trimmer and a nice looking lady took ma money at the register. My nice lookin lady at home was not impressed at all but my fs 110 trimmers (3 of them) are finally getting tired. I had an amazing run with them. P.S the big city folk are running to battery powered saws and at my landscape convention tooted the're green horns, maybe at me. All I could say and do was laugh. I am in the country with weeds so big, you can grow pigmy tribes in, good luck with batteries. That said, however, double cheers to battery powered scores becuase I do honestly try to do my best for the envirionment. I even bought a new to me (2009) flex fuel Sierra 2500. Just as bad as my precious Dodges were but nicer ride, I keep telling myelf. Happy hunting!!


----------



## Tor R (Mar 5, 2018)

65$ saw, cleaned her a put in new rubbers here and there....


----------



## VA 372xp (Mar 6, 2018)

Tor R said:


> 65$ saw, cleaned her a put in new rubbers here and there....
> View attachment 637521
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## VA 372xp (Mar 6, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> I get you suck deals so often and I never post here. This haul of 372 happened tonight when I stopped in looking for a $1.39 base gasket. These cost me less than what I've seen one of the cylinders cleaned up sell for. There is at least one whole saw in there...
> View attachment 636654


I hope get a 365 some day so i can build a low top 372


----------



## morbius18 (Mar 11, 2018)

Got this locally for $50. Previous owner said that it would quit running after half a tank. Fuel line fell apart. This thing was DIRTY, dirtier than my ex-wife.

Complete teardown and rebuild. Reringed it with cabers and removed the base gasket.









First start up hurt my knuckles, tested compression. This is with 2 stroke oil on the cylinder walls and rings, but still impressive:



It lowered some during break in:


----------



## Nframe (Mar 14, 2018)

When I learned Jonsered (beautiful Red Husqvarna with a MUCH better grip), was to be no more (get 'em while they last!), as Husky is rebranding them as Redmax, I decided to locate and buy a Jonsered 2260. I have been drooling over them for several years. Can't wait any longer as they will soon disapear, perhaps forever. During my search, I found a 2172! The 2260 Has been ordered, should arrive next week. But this 2172, which arrived... is SWEET!


----------



## rynosawr (Mar 15, 2018)

I gave $150 cash for this brand new beauty today.....

Now to figure out if I major mod it and keep it or just pass it on after a few little tweaks


----------



## 82F100SWB (Mar 18, 2018)

I sold an 026 to a buddy of mine that was a spare parts build for him after his kid supposedly seized his Craftsman(he used to own a Sears) last fall. He gave me the old saw, I figured Maybe parts.
Turns out the recoil had gotten a bit tight, not sure what that's about as it comes and goes, but now that there is gas in the tank it runs fine...
It isn't much of a saw, but it'll sell easy. It's one of the 16" 40cc ones that's really 42cc.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 19, 2018)

Freebie.





Very early 61. Tilly HS. Pops on a prime.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 19, 2018)

I haven't been on the "You Suck" thread in a while. I actually tried to get some one else on here by "giving" them 7 of my old Homelites. Including a 100CC Super 1050, an XL 900 series, several XL12's, and a couple others. So, Saturday I went to a local farm auction. The with drawl was so bad that when I saw another Super 1050 in good running condition I had to buy it. The only thing wrong was the choke rod was missing and had a piece of stiff wire with a loop in place. In the same lot was a C51 with good compression. It also has the same choke rod I need for the 1050, so I bought it too. I was playing with one of my 150 Automatics and the recoil spring broke, they had one of those too, got it. When I got home I put a shot of mix in the 1050 carb and it fired up on the first pull. Put gas in the 150 and pulled 4 times with the choke on then it fired right off on the 3rd pull with the choke off. I paid $150 for the Super 1050, $5 for the C51, and $5 for the 150, I'm happy, Joe.


----------



## dynodave (Mar 19, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> I haven't been on the "You Suck" thread in a while. I actually tried to get some one else on here by "giving" them 7 of my old Homelites. Including a 100CC Super 1050, an XL 900 series, several XL12's, and a couple others. So, Saturday I went to a local farm auction. The with drawl was so bad that when I saw another Super 1050 in good running condition I had to buy it. The only thing wrong was the choke rod was missing and had a piece of stiff wire with a loop in place. In the same lot was a C51 with good compression. It also has the same choke rod I need for the 1050, so I bought it too. I was playing with one of my 150 Automatics and the recoil spring broke, they had one of those too, got it. When I got home I put a shot of mix in the 1050 carb and it fired up on the first pull. Put gas in the 150 and pulled 4 times with the choke on then it fired right off on the 3rd pull with the choke off. I paid $150 for the Super 1050, $5 for the C51, and $5 for the 150, I'm happy, Joe.


Hey Joe
I only have a 150, none of the other big boys you got. I found this saw interesting mainly because it seems to be such a tiny saw(43cc) and yet has a full 3/8 chain, not LP. Mine needed a new rubber manifold and I found out with these, that there is a learning curve to work on them. LOL
Actually quite a light saw otherwise, 9lb10oz PHO


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 19, 2018)

dynodave said:


> Hey Joe
> I only have a 150, none of the other big boys you got. I found this saw interesting mainly because it seems to be such a tiny saw(43cc) and yet has a full 3/8 chain, not LP. Mine needed a new rubber manifold and I found out with these, that there is a learning curve to work on them. LOL
> Actually quite a light saw otherwise, 9lb10oz PHO


That is kind of why I liked it, that 3/8 chain looks so big on it. When I was working for my Dad, in the 70's and early 80's, we used Super EZ's for climbing saws. He bought one 150 before we switched to Poulan XXV's for our climbing saws. The one that the recoil spring broke on is that first and only 150 he bought.


----------



## BB Sig (Mar 20, 2018)

[album=medium]1877[/album]Picked up a few things for $75 this evening. Everything named is as told to me. Still a newbie...
Efco 136 Grinder, Belsaw 550-1, Oregon breaker and spinner. Need to replace a few parts on just about everything but I think I came out ahead...


----------



## dynodave (Mar 21, 2018)

Tale of Two Stories. Minor "you suck"candidate
First story:
Cleaning and resorting the garage and work benches. Organizing a 36" bench into my saw & chain work area. Mounted my bench mount chain grinder, then my chain spinner that I made, and then when trying to mount the new oregon chain breaker, I found I did not have any carriage bolts of the correct size. I wanted 7/16 so the squares would fit into the slots...3/8 to small and 1/2 to big. I went to a lot of hardware stores and could not find anyone stocking them. On my way home I was cruising the route I usually come home on. It was trash day and something caught my eye. I stopped, backed up and got out to take a peek. It was a honda generator EM5000SX with the control panel taken off. Owner came over to tell me the story and to see if I wanted help to load it up in the P/U. Motor runs great...no power out...I think mice ate the wires. He is a carpenter... these things run $2800 still today and are pricey to get fixed. Sez "don't need it any more". Thank you have a nice day.


Second story:
On the way home from a machine shop looking to get some parts made. I stop in the the local Stihl shop to ask the mechanic if my 028super which seems to rev up slower than most of the others saws I have, "is that typical". He says yes, not a lot of snap like most others. 165 psi is plenty good and it seems to pull in the cut OK...He says I think I got something for you....hands me a very clean looking Homelite XL12 and declares that it needs crank seals and the guy decided to just get a new saw. He says it runs good but idle goes wacky when put on it's side. A manual oil pumper saw would not sit long before it was in the dumpster. Bar is good and chain needs sharpening. Blows 135psi
Now I have 57 saws.... about 80% were freebee's. Only about 5 I have not got running.
Here they are:
[photo=medium]5110[/photo]


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 24, 2018)

OK, went to another auction today and should rate a little suckage. They had 6 saws but nothing I really wanted. I guy took a Homelite XL12 that looked about new, with warranty card and manuals, for about $50. But I have a pile of XL12's. Another guy took a newer Homelite, in a case, but looked like one of the box store saws, for $35. I've kind of been wanting an old Super EZ and they had one, plus an XL12, and an orange box store saw. The auctioneer said high bid takes choice, I had high bid at $3, so I took the EZ and XL12. Then the deal came along. A brand new, in the box, no oil in the crank case, Briggs 675 series. The exact model on my wood splitter. Got it for $25. I'm a happy camper, Joe.


----------



## ggobe (Mar 24, 2018)

Newbie here , took a chance on fleabay for an 020 avp , was seized rope would not pull , was gonna use it for parts for my saw I've had 15 yrs , pulled the muffler cylinder looked good no scoring. Put a little oil in the plug hole and put a ratchet on the crank and she loosened up , this thing must have sat for years , cleaned her up , carb kit and now this is my good saw and my other is my backup


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 24, 2018)

Just went over my receipts from the auction, I goofed, they only charged me $2 each for the saws, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 26, 2018)

Got the $2 EZ running, revs, idles, oils, that makes it a better deal, Joe


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Mar 28, 2018)

Got these for free last year. Didn't really get to working on them till now which is why I'm on here. Old craftsman 358 and a Stihl 041.




The craftsman just needs a working carb (gonna rebuild) and a bar/chain now. I already replaced the fuel line, vent line, and duckbill valve on it. It also needed a mega clean.




The Stihl 041 needs a new cylinder and piston. I tried starting it last year when I got it after replacing lines and the piston seized and gouged the cylinder. It's been in pieces ever since. Hopefully I remember how to put it back together.


----------



## VA 372xp (Mar 31, 2018)

stihl 440 magnum strong runner 200 $


----------



## dynodave (Apr 3, 2018)

Freebee's again. Now 59 saws
Partner R18?/19?/20? family, Can someone please help me to ID this saw
& Pioneer 650 sn297198 1964-1976?






More pix in my gallery


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 3, 2018)

Love the freebies. I've only seen one Pioneer in my life. I was taking a load of scrap in and one of the guys saw my Homelite Super 1050 with 36" bar on the back of my truck. He asked if I like big Homelites, he had one he'd let go for $25. It was locked up so I said no. Then he pulled out a Pioneer 700 and said he would take $25 for it, and it had good compression. Told him if I could have both for $25 I'd take them. The Pioneer went to a member here, forget who got it. I just gave the Homelite Wiz 66 to SVK a couple weeks ago. I try to keep the saws under 20-25 of them, but it's hard, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 4, 2018)

Another auction find, $15 in case, Homelite Super 2. Somebody cleaned it up on the outside, packed with grime on the inside. Cleaned it up, dumped old Fuel, rinsed, and added new fuel. Started on 5-6 pulls. Needs a new bar stud. They had 3 washers on the outside so the nut would tighten on good threads. Without the washers the stud is stripped right where the nut tightens, Joe.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Apr 4, 2018)

rynosawr said:


> View attachment 639733
> View attachment 639734
> View attachment 639735
> View attachment 639736
> ...


Definite you suck. Those puppies really wake up after mm and retune.


----------



## calvin55267 (Apr 5, 2018)

just picked up a 041 AVE super for $120, came with a 30" bar and a brand new chain.


----------



## Drptrch (Apr 7, 2018)

Anybody adding themselves today ??







Erik


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll post a pic tomorrow, but I've gotta say up front, I wasn't happy with this purchase. I was at a big auction today and started bidding on a DeWalt 12" mitre saw. This is the big heavy duty one that list for over $800. I started bidding at $25 and won the bid at $75. I thought that would have got a you suck by itself. I stayed another 6 hours bidding on little stuff, and wound up only getting two old axes for $2. I went to the trailer to pay up, and the girl said my bill, with the 12% buyers premium and 6% MD sales tax was $38 dollars. I told here something was wrong, and she said, "no I got the saw for $25 and the two axes for $2". I told here I paid a lot more for the saw and she said, they clearly wrote $25 on the ticket, so that was what she had to charge me. I don't like to make a gain on an innocent persons loss. The seller put that saw there in good faith, the cashier billed me in good faith, but the poor seller got rooked. She said she couldn't just take more money it would mess up all the books. So, by hook or crook, I got a good deal. I hope this doesn't mess up my Karma or soak me in bad JuJu, Joe.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Apr 7, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> I'll post a pic tomorrow, but I've gotta say up front, I wasn't happy with this purchase. I was at a big auction today and started bidding on a DeWalt 12" mitre saw. This is the big heavy duty one that list for over $800. I started bidding at $25 and won the bid at $75. I thought that would have got a you suck by itself. I stayed another 6 hours bidding on little stuff, and wound up only getting two old axes for $2. I went to the trailer to pay up, and the girl said my bill, with the 12% buyers premium and 6% MD sales tax was $38 dollars. I told here something was wrong, and she said, "no I got the saw for $25 and the two axes for $2". I told here I paid a lot more for the saw and she said, they clearly wrote $25 on the ticket, so that was what she had to charge me. I don't like to make a gain on an innocent persons loss. The seller put that saw there in good faith, the cashier billed me in good faith, but the poor seller got rooked. She said she couldn't just take more money it would mess up all the books. So, by hook or crook, I got a good deal. I hope this doesn't mess up my Karma or soak me in bad JuJu, Joe.


It would be different if they said $75 and you said “No, only $25.” You we’re honest.


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 10, 2018)

These are all cheapo but they were free! My church had gotten them (one or two were donated) some years back to do a project. They've been sitting ever since. 

3 saws. At the least maybe I'll get two free chainsaw cases!




Poulan 2055



Poulan 3416



Poulan 2775




So now I have 5 saws (all given to me for free), 0 running... Hoping to change that tonight....


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 11, 2018)

Mad Dog said:


>


Welcome, for a first post you know how to get the ball rolling. Nice C series, no "White Death", corrosion creeping over it. I can't read the side tag, what model is it, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 11, 2018)

EngineNoO9 said:


> These are all cheapo but they were free! My church had gotten them (one or two were donated) some years back to do a project. They've been sitting ever since.
> 
> 3 saws. At the least maybe I'll get two free chainsaw cases!
> 
> ...


I was up in a tree and asked my BIL to send my climbing saw up to me. I had all of my gear staged under the tree so everything would be ready. I look up and he's on the back of the truck. I yell what are doing. He yells back, trying to get your saw. Is this case bolted to the bed, I can't lift it? I yell back no, the saw is over here, the case is full of my logging chains. Best use of Poulan cases, throw the saws away and keep the case for other stuff. Just kidding. Back in the 70's Poulan made some fantastic saws. Now they are like my beloved Homelites, just another box store special. But the price is right, and getting them running is half the fun. They will still cut, so you get a "you suck" from me, Joe.


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 11, 2018)

2 of them ran with just dumping out the old gas. I should've tried the little one with just that but it's fuel lines broke just looking at it. Between the 3 I'll have a couple cheapo saws and I'll get my bigger ones up and going for heavier stuff.


----------



## dynodave (Apr 11, 2018)

EngineNoO9 said:


> 2 of them ran with just dumping out the old gas. I should've tried the little one with just that but it's fuel lines broke just looking at it. Between the 3 I'll have a couple cheapo saws and I'll get my bigger ones up and going for heavier stuff.



If they used E-10 mix they will likely fade functionality eventually. Bad carb kits and fuel lines are the indicator along with swollen tight fuel caps.
NO-E gas/mix will usually stay good for quite a long time.
Otherwise 3 freebees, yeah you suck


----------



## r black (Apr 14, 2018)

how bout a mac 10-10 and a Husqvarna 372xp oe with case both run garage sale find $110 cash ...for both...said he take a little less if I bought both ..but I already felt like thief


----------



## woodgrub71 (Apr 15, 2018)

amazon typo? price $259.99 nib. they sent it in 2 days! the bar is off the pp5020 that was allowed to prove itself despite bad reviews, but the bar outlasted the saw. cuts great with 72lgx.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 15, 2018)

I usually don't buy yellow saws, but these were an old high school buddy's, fathers saws. I asked what he wanted for them and he said $35 each, so I forked over the $70. Mac 15, 80CC's and a Mac 550 99CC's. The 550 has incredible compression, I'll check for spark tomorrow, Joe.


----------



## borisrph (Apr 15, 2018)

r black said:


> how bout a mac 10-10 and a Husqvarna 372xp oe with case both run garage sale find $110 cash ...for both...said he take a little less if I bought both ..but I already felt like thief



R black sir, you qualify for a you suck after that purchase (or is it theft?)


----------



## borisrph (Apr 15, 2018)

One very clean, very low hour Poulan 2775 Farmhand that works perfectly. Came with one spare chain and one very dusty (but otherwise perfect) Poulan case. I know, I know, it's not a Stihl or a Husky, but I thought it was worth $25


----------



## Drptrch (Apr 15, 2018)

woodgrub71 said:


> amazon typo? price $259.99 nib. they sent it in 2 days! the bar is off the pp5020 that was allowed to prove itself despite bad reviews, but the bar outlasted the saw. cuts great with 72lgx.View attachment 646756







Not anymore !!



Erik


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 16, 2018)

borisrph said:


> One very clean, very low hour Poulan 2775 Farmhand that works perfectly. Came with one spare chain and one very dusty (but otherwise perfect) Poulan case. I know, I know, it's not a Stihl or a Husky, but I thought it was worth $25
> 
> View attachment 646849
> View attachment 646850


You did OK. If I can pick up 2 more big yellow saws, I'll have more Macs than Stihls. Don't have any Husky's and not looking. I'm old so I like the old American stuff, Joe.


----------



## dynodave (Apr 16, 2018)

borisrph said:


> One very clean, very low hour Poulan 2775 Farmhand that works perfectly. Came with one spare chain and one very dusty (but otherwise perfect) Poulan case. I know, I know, it's not a Stihl or a Husky, but I thought it was worth $25
> 
> View attachment 646849
> View attachment 646850



Looks like you did pretty good. Ive been working on a 2.8ci 2900 which looks the same as yours with out the brake. Started acting up after a little use (with NOE mix), so now suspecting E-10 poisoning. New carb kit helped but now rolling it on the sides drastically affects idle so I suspect dieing crank seals. Good luck with yours


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 16, 2018)

borisrph said:


> One very clean, very low hour Poulan 2775 Farmhand that works perfectly. Came with one spare chain and one very dusty (but otherwise perfect) Poulan case. I know, I know, it's not a Stihl or a Husky, but I thought it was worth $25
> 
> View attachment 646849
> View attachment 646850



Was just given one of these as well (posted higher in this thread). I accidentally broke the flywheel but got a new one for $6 on eBay. Just need to throw a sprocket, bar, and chain on it and hoping to be good. Kindve expect the fuel lines to disintegrate on me but that's an easy fix. I'm thinking only putting a 18" on mine.


----------



## dynodave (Apr 16, 2018)

Visit with a friend to his other chain saw buddy's house. Very generous and gave me two saws.
I chose an XL12 which I believe to be a 58cc SXLAO auto oiler only, without the often dealer added manual option.
[photo=medium]5146[/photo]

Next was a nice 306A Poulan.
[photo=medium]5144[/photo]

see more pix in my gallery


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 16, 2018)

dynodave said:


> Visit with a friend to his other chain saw buddy's house. Very generous and gave me two saws.
> I chose an XL12 which I believe to be a 58cc SXLAO auto oiler only, without the often dealer added manual option.
> [photo=medium]5146[/photo]
> 
> ...


Dave, I love pretty much the whole XL family, especially the XL12 and bigger. When I started working for my Dad in the early 70's, he always had the manual pump added because he didn't trust the auto oilers only yet. Is the SXLAO desirable for rarity? I still like the thumb pump on my big saws. I like that Poulan too! Looks like one of the real ones, Joe.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Apr 16, 2018)

This one was a pretty decent deal, but, unfortunately it was bought for a bad reason. Lost my shop and house in a fire with all of my saws on the 25th of last month.
I finally was able to get out of a hotel yesterday, and my temporary place has wood heat, lots of wood but most of it was 8 foot. 
Went I to my Stihl/Husky dealer with intentions of maybe picking up a MS250 but this beauty was sitting on the floor on consignment. 
One owner, purchased new from the same dealer, owner was an older gentleman who was finding it was getting too heavy for him.
$350CAD($275US) with a new chain and a trip through the shop, carb kit, fuel line and filter, and a not bad tune.


----------



## dynodave (Apr 17, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> SNIP
> Is the SXLAO desirable for rarity?
> I still like the thumb pump on my big saws.
> I like that Poulan too! Looks like one of the real ones, Joe.



I've only recently started paying a bit more attention to the auto oiler feature on the Homelites. I find it curious that the XL12 went so long without them ALL being produced as AO. I have a lot of "antiques" that are manual oilers only. Unfortunately I am not skilled as to proper use, I'd need a lot more practice...Out of over 60 saws my husky 2100CD is the ONLY one that is both AO and supplemental manual.

My very first new saw was 1980 micro super XXV deluxe and still runs great today. The poulan 306 is very nice cosmetic condition and fired on prime. I AM a Poulan fan but I am also disheartened with the decline and controlled death of Poulan under foreign ownership. But just as disheartened with US government/ farmer subsities and regulations to E-10 poison my fleet of machinery ...chainsaws, O*P*E, my motorcycles, and 2 lotus'... 67 Elan S3 SE coupe and 69 Elan +2.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 17, 2018)

dynodave said:


> I've only recently started paying a bit more attention to the auto oiler feature on the Homelites. I find it curious that the XL12 went so long without them ALL being produced as AO. I have a lot of "antiques" that are manual oilers only. Unfortunately I am not skilled as to proper use, I'd need a lot more practice...Out of over 60 saws my husky 2100CD is the ONLY one that is both AO and supplemental manual.
> 
> My very first new saw was 1980 micro super XXV deluxe and still runs great today. The poulan 306 is very nice cosmetic condition and fired on prime. I AM a Poulan fan but I am also disheartened with the decline and controlled death of Poulan under foreign ownership. But just as disheartened with US government/ farmer subsities and regulations to E-10 poison my fleet of machinery ...chainsaws, O*P*E, my motorcycles, and 2 lotus'... 67 Elan S3 SE coupe and 69 Elan +2.


Cool cars too. I've always been into the big cube Mopar muscle. I only have my 68 Cuda Convertible left, and it's in ten thousand pieces, Joe.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 17, 2018)

82F100SWB said:


> This one was a pretty decent deal, but, unfortunately it was bought for a bad reason. Lost my shop and house in a fire with all of my saws on the 25th of last month.
> I finally was able to get out of a hotel yesterday, and my temporary place has wood heat, lots of wood but most of it was 8 foot.
> Went I to my Stihl/Husky dealer with intentions of maybe picking up a MS250 but this beauty was sitting on the floor on consignment.
> One owner, purchased new from the same dealer, owner was an older gentleman who was finding it was getting too heavy for him.
> $350CAD($275US) with a new chain and a trip through the shop, carb kit, fuel line and filter, and a not bad tune.



630 & 670 J’reds are finest kind. [emoji108]


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 17, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Welcome, for a first post you know how to get the ball rolling. Nice C series, no "White Death", corrosion creeping over it. I can't read the side tag, what model is it, Joe.


I took this saw completely apart, never have done anything like that before. Replaced the rings, then put it back together. Replaced the spark plug wire into the coil and replaced the plug cap. Took the carb off, cleaned it, then re-installed. Re-gaped the points and plug. Replaced the fuel line. Sprayed some starting fluid in it for the initial start. Started her up and she ran like a champ. I can start it up with no starting fluid now. Just choke it and pull the rope. Voila.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mad Dog said:


> I took this saw completely apart, never have done anything like that before. Replaced the rings, then put it back together. Replaced the spark plug wire into the coil and replaced the plug cap. Took the carb off, cleaned it, then re-installed. Re-gaped the points and plug. Replaced the fuel line. Sprayed some starting fluid in it for the initial start. Started her up and she ran like a champ. I can start it up with no starting fluid now. Just choke it and pull the rope. Voila.


Fantastic! Be careful using ether/starting fluid, I'm told it washes the oil off the cylinder and can cause damage to the P/C. I've got a C5, and a C51, I guess I'll have to find a C52. Although mine are not runners, Joe.


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 18, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Fantastic! Be careful using ether/starting fluid, I'm told it washes the oil off the cylinder and can cause damage to the P/C. I've got a C5, and a C51, I guess I'll have to find a C52. Although mine are not runners, Joe.


Well, the C-51 and C-52 aren't currently running, but they will be. Once I get 'em going, then I want to restore an XL-12.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Apr 20, 2018)

My 2018 has been slow in the suckage department, until today when I stumbled onto this saw:





While badged as a 371XP, the S/N plate indicates its actually a 372XP. Clearly it has seem many hours in the forest, but the compression is still 155psi and it starts after just a few pulls.
The inside dog mounts are trashed, and there are a couple wallered out screws holding on the starter housing, but for $100 out the door, one can't be too picky.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 20, 2018)

My buddy has been renting his mother's house to pay her nursing home bills. His long term renter retired and moved, now the house has been empty for several months, and he said he and his sister can only carry the financial load about two more months, and they will have to sell the house. He's been cleaning out the garage and Sunday he told me to take the drill press home. The base is cast iron. It took me two hours to get it off my trailer without dropping it. Figured it's close to 500 pounds.


----------



## nicksdakota (Apr 20, 2018)

Brian1230 said:


> Before and after photos....$47 for the saw in the first picture...A few parts and LOTS of Qtips for the secondView attachment 635048
> View attachment 635049


Very nice work buddy!


----------



## woodgrub71 (Apr 22, 2018)

cost $0 to reviv

Its alive. pp5020av wouldn't tune and i thought the ring was gone.
took off muffler and everything looked good. disassembled carb, ok there. put it back together and made a better carb adjuster RUNS LIKE NEW!
I'm back on the Good saw for the money bandwagon.
Moral of story ALWAYS CHECK COMPRESSION!


----------



## CsClimbr (Apr 23, 2018)

For Sale: Stihl 041

“Currently will not run” 

I have so many questions but I may just jump on it and try some fresh mix and a new plug. 
Be jealous


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 23, 2018)

Brian1230 said:


> Before and after photos....$47 for the saw in the first picture...A few parts and LOTS of Qtips for the secondView attachment 635048
> View attachment 635049



Save time and Q tips.




Warm water from the garden hose.

You will get moisture inside so, get it running or break it down further as soon as possible. [emoji108]


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 23, 2018)

CsClimbr said:


> For Sale: Stihl 041
> 
> “Currently will not run”
> 
> ...



I have one that needs new crank and cylinder (basically the heart). Rest of my parts are good. New carb, new plug, new lines.


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks to the help of Acornhill I got my craftsman 3.7 running. Need to tweak the tune some and the off switch doesn't work yet (haven't tried since I cleaned it up more). But this thing was stubborn!


----------



## smcrow (Apr 25, 2018)

so every couple months i post an add on craigslist for unwanted or broke down saws. Well had a guy message me and tell me he had a Husqvarna he would sell for $50. It was his Old firewood saw and it quite running on him so he went and bought a new stihl to replace it. I went out to his place and he had it all set out for me to look at. when looked at what he had sitting on his tailgate I had to hide my excitement. Turns out his "old" firewood saw was a Non-Xtorq Husqvarna 372xpw. I picked it up and it felt like it had amazing compression. Gave the man $50 jumped in the truck and went straight home. pulled muffler and piston looked almost brand new. did compression test 160 psi, did a spark test, had no spark. I just so happened to have a OEM blue coil on the bench from a different 372 i had just put an unlimited coil on, put the coil on saw fired in 3 pulls. So yea i now have a Husky 372xpw (factory 75cc) saw that i paid $50 for


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 25, 2018)

smcrow said:


> so every couple months i post an add on craigslist for unwanted or broke down saws. Well had a guy message me and tell me he had a Husqvarna he would sell for $50. It was his Old firewood saw and it quite running on him so he went and bought a new stihl to replace it. I went out to his place and he had it all set out for me to look at. when looked at what he had sitting on his tailgate I had to hide my excitement. Turns out his "old" firewood saw was a Non-Xtorq Husqvarna 372xpw. I picked it up and it felt like it had amazing compression. Gave the man $50 jumped in the truck and went straight home. pulled muffler and piston looked almost brand new. did compression test 160 psi, did a spark test, had no spark. I just so happened to have a OEM blue coil on the bench from a different 372 i had just put an unlimited coil on, put the coil on saw fired in 3 pulls. So yea i now have a Husky 372xpw (factory 75cc) saw that i paid $50 for


Yeah, that qualifies.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 28, 2018)

67L36Driver said:


> I just ordered a 070/090 Tilly HL just to have on on hand for the next Power Products turd that shows up.[emoji106]
> 
> Used one on my Clinton D35.


 I think I have one of them on the last Homelite oldie that I bought..


----------



## 54bogger (Apr 28, 2018)

I picked up these two last weekend off CL. A 180c easy start and a 025, put new gas in them and they both run fine. Paid $25.00 for the pair.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Apr 28, 2018)

Picked-up these 2 Stihls at a yard sale this morning. 015 top-handle and the 024 Wood Boss. The 024 must be kind of scarce, as I've never seen too many. Both have good compression, but have been sitting in storage for years. Paid 75.00 for the pair.


----------



## kyle121990 (Apr 29, 2018)

Today’s score. $100 036 pro runs good


----------



## EngineNoO9 (Apr 29, 2018)

Good grief. Where the heck are ya'll finding these?? All of the Stihl saws I see locally seem to be price inflated because of the name.


----------



## 54bogger (Apr 30, 2018)

EngineNoO9 said:


> Good grief. Where the heck are ya'll finding these?? All of the Stihl saws I see locally seem to be price inflated because of the name.



Sometimes ya just get lucky. LOL


----------



## John Lyngdal (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks like i'm coming out of my suckage slump....
I was looking for a Homelite 925 to hang with my XL-901 and Super XL when I spotted this 955VI saw with a 28" bar for sale and priced at only $100.
It was several hundred miles away and the owner wouldn't ship and didn't have a PayPal account.
Lucky for me I have a friend living only 15 miles away from the saw and he drove over and picked it up for me. What a guy!


----------



## John Lyngdal (May 1, 2018)

When it rains ...... it sucks.
Having coffee today with friends and mentioned my snag of the Homelite 955VI. This was followed by a comment that I have an old red Swedish saw with a long bar in my junk pile, "Do you want it? It's free."
So I drove over to his house and picked up this Johnny 90 with a 32" Oregon 404 bar. Got it home and cleaned it up a little. Checked the compression, 170 psi. Thankfully it has a compression release to make starting easier.
The plug deposits looked reasonable, so I checked for a spark. Zip....Nada...No joy. Swapped the plug, and still no joy. Removed the air cleaner cover and the filter was clean. Another good sign.
Hopefully I can solve the spark issue and locate something that will work to replace the rubber AV mounts. If all that happens and I get it running, I'll give it a fresh paint job.
Any leads for a new coil for this saw would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmb2613 (May 2, 2018)

snagged there two this evening I have 100 bucks in both , 044 and a 026


----------



## undee70ss (May 5, 2018)

Here’s mine, a Homelite 20MCS, just got it last Sunday off CL for 150. These don’t come up for sale very often. Runs on a prime too.


----------



## borisrph (May 6, 2018)

smcrow said:


> so every couple months i post an add on craigslist for unwanted or broke down saws. Well had a guy message me and tell me he had a Husqvarna he would sell for $50. It was his Old firewood saw and it quite running on him so he went and bought a new stihl to replace it. I went out to his place and he had it all set out for me to look at. when looked at what he had sitting on his tailgate I had to hide my excitement. Turns out his "old" firewood saw was a Non-Xtorq Husqvarna 372xpw. I picked it up and it felt like it had amazing compression. Gave the man $50 jumped in the truck and went straight home. pulled muffler and piston looked almost brand new. did compression test 160 psi, did a spark test, had no spark. I just so happened to have a OEM blue coil on the bench from a different 372 i had just put an unlimited coil on, put the coil on saw fired in 3 pulls. So yea i now have a Husky 372xpw (factory 75cc) saw that i paid $50 for



Hell of a saw for $50, so yeah, you suck on this one for sure


----------



## borisrph (May 6, 2018)

54bogger said:


> I picked up these two last weekend off CL. A 180c easy start and a 025, put new gas in them and they both run fine. Paid $25.00 for the pair.View attachment 649008
> View attachment 649009
> View attachment 649010
> View attachment 649011




Thief...serious suckage on that deal...


----------



## Tinman204 (May 6, 2018)

I guess since I have the early stages of CAD I better join the you suck thread.

Been a good couple of months for me.

My neighbor gave me his ms260 pro that had been sitting unused for about 4 or 5 years. ..He said he didn't need it anymore. I installed a new piston and rings and did a carb kit. Got about $50 into it..

Its minty minty.


----------



## dmb2613 (May 7, 2018)

that is one of the best saws Stihl ever made in my opinion


----------



## Tinman204 (May 7, 2018)

dmb2613 said:


> that is one of the best saws Stihl ever made in my opinion



I've put about 15 tanks through it now mostly limbing and bucking smaller stuff under 14". Finally did some felling with it on Saturday morning.

Took down 5 or 6 100' pines with it.

With the 18" bar and a sharp chain it makes quick work of most trees I encounter. I find it's not the gruntiest saw but you dont ahve to make it scream to get power out of it.

I find its weight to be super light when walking in the Bush compared to my 038 magnum.

And it starts 1 pull warm and 2 to 3 pulls cold. Really is a great saw, the more I use it the more I like it.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 11, 2018)

NIB, 36 inch, less than 1/2 of Baileys,,$


----------



## cuinrearview (May 11, 2018)

Yet another "burned up" saw from my local honey hole shop. I don't think anymore sawdust could have physically fit between the inlet screen and metering diaphragm. I probably didn't need to kit the carb once I discovered that, but the pump diaphragm was a little tired and puckered looking and I was already in there. A quick re-tune and this little clammy is ready to throw chips again.


----------



## smcrow (May 11, 2018)

Another one for this years you suck!! Neighbor just gave me this one, all it needs is a wrap handle and a chain brake handle. Said he dropped it out of a tree and couldn’t get it to start after. Looked it over and when it fell the shock must have knocked the throttle linkage out of place. Tore the carb off put it back fires right up


----------



## Welder56 (May 11, 2018)

Got this off eBay for $65 shipped to my door. 

Needs abit of TLC but will clean up really nice


----------



## bigbadbob (May 11, 2018)

Welder56 said:


> Got this off eBay for $65 shipped to my door.
> 
> Needs abit of TLC but will clean up really nice


Pro quality saw, few mods and you will be surprised!!


----------



## Welder56 (May 11, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> Pro quality saw, few mods and you will be surprised!!



Got the muffler modded already, it gets to breath better now!!!  Cleaning up nicely.


----------



## Michael G (May 13, 2018)

The old man was asking me for help to pick a chainsaw out of a pawn shop. He was looking at what was clearly a Stihl MS250, and this "orange thing." I thought it was a 266/268 from his first pictures (metal brake).

Ended up coming home with a '97 272XP with extremely clean insides for $100.

Only needed a new recoil handle, arguably a new chainbrake assembly & handle.


----------



## Jeff J Greilich (May 13, 2018)

Just scored a Husqvarna 353 with 18" bar, less chain, and a helmet/hearing protection for $350!!

Oh, he also threw in this little gem. Lol


----------



## cuinrearview (May 13, 2018)

Jeff J Greilich said:


> Just scored a Husqvarna 353 with 18" bar, less chain, and a helmet/hearing protection for $350!!
> 
> Oh, he also threw in this little gem. LolView attachment 652028


If you need any help dealing with that much suckage I'm just on the other side of the lake...


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (May 13, 2018)

Jeff J Greilich said:


> Just scored a Husqvarna 353 with 18" bar, less chain, and a helmet/hearing protection for $350!!
> 
> Oh, he also threw in this little gem. LolView attachment 652028


That's ridiculous!


----------



## cccoltsicehockey (May 14, 2018)

smcrow said:


> Another one for this years you suck!! Neighbor just gave me this one, all it needs is a wrap handle and a chain brake handle. Said he dropped it out of a tree and couldn’t get it to start after. Looked it over and when it fell the shock must have knocked the throttle linkage out of place. Tore the carb off put it back fires right up


Wow 261 v2 for free with only that little work needed. Heck of a deal.


----------



## smcrow (May 14, 2018)

cccoltsicehockey said:


> Wow 261 v2 for free with only that little work needed. Heck of a deal.


Yea i was about tickled pink with it. already got the chain brake handle and half wrap installed today. gunna use it to buck up some firewood tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (May 14, 2018)

My haul for today! There's a Stihl 066 here, that's supposed to run, several junk 460's, a Homie Wiz 66 bowsaw, a big Echo bowsaw, a Poulan Pro 455, an Echo 7**(can't remember), a Husky 365, a 272, and all the others pictured. I will go
through them better tomorrow. Suffering from a major toothache tonight...


----------



## Darnz (May 16, 2018)

hi guys long time watcher first time poster. here's my latest toy bought from the original owner still on the chain it was purchased with in 1994, just needed an oil pump overhaul.


----------



## cuinrearview (May 16, 2018)

Darnz said:


> hi guys long time watcher first time poster. here's my latest toy bought from the original owner still on the chain it was purchased with in 1994, just needed an oil pump overhaul.
> View attachment 652599
> View attachment 652600


She's a looker.


----------



## Darnz (May 16, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> She's a looker.



gave her a bit of a clean up, would you look at that hardly even got any paint rubbed off the bar mount.


----------



## Timbo74 (May 17, 2018)

I hope this qualifies. I found a Husqvarna 35 for $35 at a garage sale about 3 weeks ago, It runs perfect.
I went back to the same guy the other day, and bought a John Deere CS52 for $125, it also runs great, after a little work.


----------



## Timbo74 (May 20, 2018)

Saturday was spring clean-up, in the town I live...it's where everyone in town can set all of their junk by the road, and the sanitation company picks up Anything for free. I figure not all people's junk is actually junk, so Friday night I went driveing around to see if I could find some gems. I didn't find no chainsaws, but I did find a gem. I was driving around in one neighborhood, that people are known to have more money then brains, and I see a real nice blue push mower with bagger sitting next to a pile of trash, what I found was a Mack (like the truck) self propelled 3 in one, zero turn mower made by Ariens. I checked to make sure it wasn't locked up, and loaded it. I got home, checked the oil, put some fresh premium in it, primed it, and pulled it about 10 times, and nothing. I put it in the garage, and went to bed. Saturday morning I woke up, and decided to work on the Mack. The plug looked good, so I moved on to the carb, right away I noticed that the air intake was held on with 2 zipties, which was not even close to sealed, so the carb was sucking in dirt. I cut the zip ties, and removed the intake, sprayed some starting fluid in the carb, and it poped right off, ran for 2 seconds and then killed, I repeated the process a few more times, with the same results. Next I removed, cleaned, and remounted the carb, then off to the hardware store, to get hardware to properly mount the intake. I put it all back together, primed it, and she popped off on the first pull.....Success! Now everything including the transmission works as it should.....and I only have literally $1.55 in this mower.....it's a sweet PM for $1.55.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 20, 2018)

Picked up this DCS6000I at a yard sale. Runs great, cleaned up very good, needs a brake band,,, got one???


----------



## cuinrearview (May 20, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> Picked up this DCS6000I at a yard sale. Runs great, cleaned up very good, needs a brake band,,, got one???View attachment 653338


Wish I did. That's kind of a rare one I think. Nice.


----------



## 95custmz (May 20, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> Picked up this DCS6000I at a yard sale. Runs great, cleaned up very good, needs a brake band,,, got one???View attachment 653338


Never seen a scabbard with a spring like that. Cool idea.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 20, 2018)

95custmz said:


> Never seen a scabbard with a spring like that. Cool idea.


Scabbard is common here, spring not so much, that one is about done, usually not so unwound spring with a plastic clip on it, I use elastic cord one the spring goes,,.


----------



## smcrow (May 21, 2018)

This weeks score!!! Husky 281 w/Eliminator top cover and air filter adapter but no air filter, Pioneer P38, Stihl MS192t and a Tanaka T-232 drill!!!


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (May 23, 2018)

I'd been working on getting this one for a while, but the guy didn't want to negotiate on the price until today. It's a 940 Mac 2-man. Only thing that I see visibly wrong with it is a non-functioning oiler button. Probably a broken cable or something.


----------



## Tinman204 (May 24, 2018)

I'm new at this CAD thing so I'm feeling pretty good about my score today.

Picked up this ms260 today for $40 Canadian.

Called the seller like 20 mins after the add was posted and he said another guy had spoken for it. 

I told him if that falls through I'll be there. Figured I wouldn't hear from him again like the last 5 saws I was guy #2. 

About 5pm tonight he called me and said the other guy didn't want the saw??? (I know how could that be??)

Piston is scored exactly like the last one I picked up so she'll need a piston for sure.















Man was this thing caked with mung!!

I'm super happy to get a new project to play with.


----------



## Tinman204 (May 25, 2018)

Here's a few shots after a preliminary cleaning.















Someone got a little crazy with some white paint and painted the handle and the sprocket cover. Paint seems to be chipping off easily.

Top covers are in good shape, handle needs a good scrubbing. 

Cosmetically the saw looks terrible but mechanically it seems like it has little use.

Had a good peak at the piston and cylinder. Piston is 100% toast, both rings are stuck.

Cylinder only has a slight smear on it so it should clean up nice.

Being new to saw rebuilding (this will be my 3rd) I think I'm going to do crank seals, a carb kit and the piston.

And since I'm only into it for $40 I might port it to. Good saw to practice on since I already have a strong running 260.


----------



## SeMoTony (May 26, 2018)

21 chains for [email protected] auction the NOS McCullough 100 was originally bought more than twelve years ago. It hid in the box bottom, camera shy?
The newbies are trade material, the rest will see filing &use 62¢ each


----------



## rocketnorton (May 27, 2018)

$70. needed fuel line. 200psi.

that's canuck bux, so bout $50. usd.


----------



## Drptrch (May 27, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> $70. needed fuel line. 200psi.
> 
> that's canuck bux, so bout $50. usd.
> 
> ...



Sweeeeet lookin’ Saw there !!


Erik


----------



## Hoggwood (May 27, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> $70. needed fuel line. 200psi.
> 
> that's canuck bux, so bout $50. usd.
> 
> ...



You done good there Pete. 

About as good a 62cc saw ever made IMO. 

Thin rings?


----------



## rocketnorton (May 28, 2018)

dunno. looked good thru plug hole, and 200# comp, didn't pull muff.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 1, 2018)

Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 7, 2018)

a100
for less than a bottle of my fav bourbon.
runs on squirt.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 8, 2018)

lookin for any info-ipl, manual, etc, on this...
tia.


----------



## smcrow (Jun 8, 2018)

This months grabs, #1 Husqvarna 272xp W/HD air filter, a little dirty but should clean up nice, fires on prime. $75, #2 Husqvarna 394xp W/HD air filter, was missing muffler and wrap handle, put a new muffler on it and fresh gas fired right up, waiting on new wrap handle, #3 Husqvarna 372xp X-Torq in parts $100 will need a complete rebuild from bearings up. All dollar amounts are what i paid for the saws


----------



## Ms290man (Jun 10, 2018)

Picked up for $350:

Stihl 028 AV Super 16 inch
Stihl 026 16 inch
Stihl MS 170 14 inch
Stihl MS 201 TC M-Tronic 14 inch
Echo CS 670 24 inch
Echo CS 3450 16 inch
Echo CS 590 16 inch

Already got the 201t running. Does that qualify?


----------



## KW83 (Jun 10, 2018)

I picked this saw up at auction. It wasn't quite at "you suck" price. I did get 1 chain for it in a box lot with some other chains and electric chainsaw for $5 though. That sucked.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jun 16, 2018)

I keep a boot tray in the trunk for dirty saws, I ran out of tray today. I think the 029 is the only runner, but it's sale alone will more than double my investment. The 044 is a bit of a contradiction. Very early 12mm serial number with a red lever and slant fin jug.


----------



## president (Jun 16, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> a100
> for less than a bottle of my fav bourbon.
> runs on squirt.


Hey Pete ,is that a husky 90?
if it is Dallas at Summerland Rentals husky,and stihl dealer
asked me to seek one out for him if its for sale
Keith


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 18, 2018)

it is a100, and has couple dibz already. a 90 would stay here.


----------



## Brent Nowell (Jun 21, 2018)

r black said:


> how bout a mac 10-10 and a Husqvarna 372xp oe with case both run garage sale find $110 cash ...for both...said he take a little less if I bought both ..but I already felt like thief


Unreal what a score

Well sir 

YOU SUCK


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jun 29, 2018)

In the new house and shop and halfway near organized. Yard sale time! Lol
$5 each. VI922, XL76, R30, 910EV. Couldn't leave them... Lol


----------



## smcrow (Jun 30, 2018)

82F100SWB said:


> In the new house and shop and halfway near organized. Yard sale time! Lol
> $5 each. VI922, XL76, R30, 910EV. Couldn't leave them... Lol


What model of Jonsered is that?


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jun 30, 2018)

Its looking to be a 910ev.


----------



## smcrow (Jun 30, 2018)

82F100SWB said:


> Its looking to be a 910ev.


Nifty, if you decide it needs a new home let me know....lol


----------



## Sphinxx (Jul 1, 2018)

Had a buddy of mine, after a few drinks lol, give me his stihl 038 mag. Says "couldn't get the bastard to run". Well new fuel line, filter and a pulse hose (cracked) and runs like a champ.


----------



## president (Jul 1, 2018)

Sphinxx said:


> Had a buddy of mine, after a few drinks lol, give me his stihl 038 mag. Says "couldn't get the bastard to run". Well new fuel line, filter and a pulse hose (cracked) and runs like a champ.


wow, a score indeed!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 1, 2018)

Sphinxx said:


> Had a buddy of mine, after a few drinks lol, give me his stihl 038 mag. Says "couldn't get the bastard to run". Well new fuel line, filter and a pulse hose (cracked) and runs like a champ.


You Canadians get all the good deals!!
Even on Canada Day!!


----------



## mh9162013 (Jul 3, 2018)

Got this (Echo CS-271T) for $80 at my local pawn shop (they had a 50% off sale). It needs a new air filter and chain catch, but besides that, I'll have to dig a little deeper to see what additional work it needs.











It took a few extra pulls to get it started, but seems to run fine. I have yet to inspect the piston or cut any wood with it, so we have yet to see how well I made out.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 3, 2018)

I've been wanting a Poulan XXV for a while now. Was at the weekly Tuesday auction this afternoon, and saw a little yellow saw up ahead. Thought it might be a Mini Mack. Got closer and I thought, "That's an XXV someone painted yellow. Then I saw the Sears on it. I knew Poulan made a lot of saws for Sears. I got it for $10. While I was waiting for the sheet of bids to get over to the office, I took it up to my truck. Dumped the old gas, put half tank in it, and a shot down the carb. The recoil was real loose, so after each pull I had to doodle with it to rewind. After 4-5 pulls it started up and ran great, idles, winds up. Happy camper. I got it home and wiped it off with a clean rag, took the recoil off and put about 6 turns on it and tightened the rope right up. Choked it twice, third pull fired right off. Oh, and the B&D folding work bench, got it for $10 too.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 3, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> I've been wanting a Poulan XXV for a while now. Was at the weekly Tuesday auction this afternoon, and saw a little yellow saw up ahead. Thought it might be a Mini Mack. Got closer and I thought, "That's an XXV someone painted yellow. Then I saw the Sears on it. I knew Poulan made a lot of saws for Sears. I got it for $10. While I was waiting for the sheet of bids to get over to the office, I took it up to my truck. Dumped the old gas, put half tank in it, and a shot down the carb. The recoil was real loose, so after each pull I had to doodle with it to rewind. After 4-5 pulls it started up and ran great, idles, winds up. Happy camper. I got it home and wiped it off with a clean rag, took the recoil off and put about 6 turns on it and tightened the rope right up. Choked it twice, third pull fired right off. Oh, and the B&D folding work bench, got it for $10 too.


The saw is cool Joe, but you SUCK on that bench!


----------



## butters_mcfeely (Jul 3, 2018)

I think this qualifies. Probably my first real "you suck" worthy saw. Picked this up for $100. Gave it the drop test before buying and had good compression. Got home and took the muffler off and the p&c look good. Getting gas but maybe too much? Spark tester showed spark. Couldn't get it to start. Tinkered with it for a while. Checked all the lines etc. Cleaned up the carb to no avail. Then figured I'd eliminated everything else and tried a coil from one of my 350 saws as a test and it runs a treat! So for a $100 and a coil I have my new biggest saw!


----------



## SeMoTony (Jul 6, 2018)

One of my $10 donations gave a pick to me and my second choice was still available. Guess what it was?


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 7, 2018)

Freebie from work, Dolmar 7900 rescue saw, runs perfect. Switched to a 7 pin 3/8 sprocket from the 404 that was on it. Currently running a 20" b/c and it rips. Waiting on a new tip for the 28" bar












Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees (Jul 7, 2018)

Just got this today. Older property owner used it to cut one branch and could never get it started again. 1 branch! He bought an electric saw and loves it so he gave this to me. FREE!

Brought it home, starts a bit different than my typical Stihls but after I got "Swedish", I figured it out.

I know nothing about this saw as I've always been a Stihl guy. Any insights other than what I can find on the internet?


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 7, 2018)

capetrees said:


> View attachment 661761
> View attachment 661762
> View attachment 661763
> View attachment 661764
> ...


Thats a solid you suck.
Comparable to a ms251 in your stihl world with just a touch less hp. It's the little brother to the 450 that has slightly more hp than the ms251.
These are my favorite non model plastic saw(well the 450 is lol), the run an 18" for limbing duties and will cut quite well up to around 10".
I like the quick clips on the air filter cover as the easy accessibility means the filter is more likely to be cleaned more often.
I know a guy who sells firewood and he cut over 200 cords with one of these as his only saw for quite some time(his was the 445).
Good to see you getting Swedish , enjoy.
Edit; pretty sure that's a good quality bar and not one of the cheapies too .


----------



## Gord404 (Jul 8, 2018)

Just picked up this one yesterday along with a lot of other chainsaws and parts, do have a soft spot for 2100 and 2101's, never found one in this good of condition and old gas out - new gas in and performs like it should, had one for 30 years and one of the most dependable saws I've ever had, little work on the muffler where someone didn't quite finish the job.


----------



## rbeggs (Jul 8, 2018)

Got this 338xpt yesterday at an auction for $85. Cleaned it up and runs great. Planning on .ounting it on my s x s to cut limbs and trees out of the trails.


----------



## Gord404 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just sold it's older brother -335, very powerful little saw for it size, had it for quite a while but had to weed out the herd a bit.


----------



## rbeggs (Jul 9, 2018)

I havent used it yet and so far i like it but it isnt as snappy on acceleration as i thought it would be.


----------



## Gord404 (Jul 10, 2018)

are they an autotune?


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Gord404 said:


> are they an autotune?


Nope.


----------



## rbeggs (Jul 10, 2018)

Its tunable but not much. Im gonna see if i can melt the limiters of the screws and open up the muffler.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 10, 2018)

Tuesday auction strikes again. I got a brand new Poulan Pro 5020 20" for $60, an Early Homelite XL12 for $18, and another B&D work bench for $5. With buyers premium and MD sales tax, the total was $96.









The Poulan pro fired up on the second pull, choked once. The XL12 got a shot of mix down the carb and flooded. Took about 15 pulls and it started sputtering, then took off. When I got home, and shot the short video, it only took one pull. Yep, I'm HAPPY.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## president (Jul 10, 2018)

Gord404 said:


> Just picked up this one yesterday along with a lot of other chainsaws and parts, do have a soft spot for 2100 and 2101's, never found one in this good of condition and old gas out - new gas in and performs like it should, had one for 30 years and one of the most dependable saws I've ever had, little work on the muffler where someone didn't quite finish the job.
> View attachment 661855
> View attachment 661856


amazing find ,lots of envy here


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 10, 2018)

Let me try that vid again.


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 10, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Let me try that vid again.



She sounds great Joe, glad you were able to get it.


----------



## AlfA01 (Jul 11, 2018)

462C's and my 461 score. Dealer gave me a good deal on the 461 because I had bought the other two.


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 11, 2018)

AlfA01 said:


> 462C's and my 461 score. Dealer gave me a good deal on the 461 because I had bought the other two.
> 
> View attachment 662418


Better fix that signature .


----------



## AlfA01 (Jul 12, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Better fix that signature .



Does need work, doesn't it?


----------



## AlfA01 (Jul 12, 2018)

rbeggs said:


> Got this 338xpt yesterday at an auction for $85. Cleaned it up and runs great. Planning on .ounting it on my s x s to cut limbs and trees out of the trails.View attachment 661927
> View attachment 661928



Is that a Made in Sweden saw? Or, is it a Made in Japan? I've got a Japanese made Husky top handle. Runs really well. 

What's the third filler cap for? The one on the front above the bar?


----------



## rbeggs (Jul 12, 2018)

Its a Swede saw, what you see above the bar is the knob for the air filter cover.


----------



## AlfA01 (Jul 12, 2018)

rbeggs said:


> Its a Swede saw, what you see above the bar is the knob for the air filter cover.



Cool. Most filters are at the back on the top handle models. How do you like it?


----------



## AlfA01 (Jul 12, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Better fix that signature .



I done fixed-ed it. There were a few other additions to the family I had for got to update as well.


----------



## rbeggs (Jul 12, 2018)

AlfA01 said:


> Cool. Most filters are at the back on the top handle models. How do you like it?


I love it so far, it's awesome when you wish you had a certain something and then you stumble upon exactly what you wanted AND its cheap! Haha


----------



## 2stroke_shaman (Jul 15, 2018)

Got this lot a few weeks ago $160. Most were straight gassed or spark issues . Got a couple done and am building a 029/039 big bore with a pop up piston .





Then I got these cases free after a sale. Score.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 17, 2018)

I scored a Pro Mac 10-10 today. The guy on Craigslist wanted $40 for it but I told him I'd give him $50 if he held it for me since I had to drive to Portland for it. It fired on the 6th pull and ran on the 7th. Revs well, settled to a stable idle.....I'm pleased!


----------



## Dengel (Jul 22, 2018)

capetrees said:


> View attachment 661761
> View attachment 661762
> View attachment 661763
> View attachment 661764
> ...


I've had a 445 for years, and it's never given me any trouble. Great saw in my opinion!


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 22, 2018)

About 2 months ago I spotted a Homelite Super 1130G for sale on the Lewiston, ID Craigslist for $150. "Ran last year, can't get to run this year." The owner wouldn't ship the saw, but I just so happens that I have a friend who lives just across the Snake River in Clarkston, WA who was glad to help me out by picking up the saw and paying for it. Just met up with Cameron today, and this is what I bought:





The compression is 155 psi, runs on prime, has a 48" Winsor .404" bar and a previous owner had a rim drive conversion done to the saw. I was thinking I would need to switch over from the original 1/2" chain and bar to .404", as what 1/2" chain you can will make your piggy bank squeal when go to pay for it. The rim drive conversion was an unexpected bonus.

I'm a happy Homie man tonight!


----------



## smcrow (Jul 23, 2018)

John Lyngdal said:


> About 2 months ago I spotted a Homelite Super 1130G for sale on the Lewiston, ID Craigslist for $150. "Ran last year, can't get to run this year." The owner wouldn't ship the saw, but I just so happens that I have a friend who lives just across the Snake River in Clarkston, WA who was glad to help me out by picking up the saw and paying for it. Just met up with Cameron today, and this is what I bought:
> View attachment 664646
> 
> 
> ...


So your the one that beat me to that saw....lol....I spotted it as well and by the time i had the cash together it was gone!!! but thats ok looks like it went to a very loving home!!! I just bought a Homelite 2100 Super for $150 out of Deary, Idaho.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 23, 2018)

Hope your 2100 Super is in great condition like my saw.
Be sure to post it here after you pick it up.

John


----------



## smcrow (Jul 23, 2018)

Will do it is a barn find so i will have take pics after it has been cleaned up!!!


----------



## smcrow (Jul 24, 2018)

paid $200 shipped for this Homelite 2100s. Fires on prime, has good spark and has 175psi compression. will need a little love and some fuel components but should make for a nice restoration project!!!


----------



## alderman (Jul 25, 2018)

Don't know if this qualifies but a never fueled Shindaiwa 488 for $150 is a good deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7man (Jul 25, 2018)

I think this is a sucky deal

$150 CAD with 28" Techlite bar and chain that haven't been in wood.. It was advertised as needing a new top end, buddy took delivery of it and said it fired up on the first pull but needs a little more fuel, says it looks like it hasn't done a full day's work yet



Then some freebies you may have seen from other threads
Wright.. Seized solid but it will live again!



Remington/Mall Logmaster GL7.. Needs muffler and air filter, and the clutch is sticky, runs though



Don't have pics, but have a McCullough 33 and 47, both are going to need serious work I think but they're complete


----------



## cuinrearview (Jul 25, 2018)

Rx7man said:


> I think this is a sucky deal
> 
> $150 CAD with 28" Techlite bar and chain that haven't been in wood.. It was advertised as needing a new top end, buddy took delivery of it and said it fired up on the first pull but needs a little more fuel, says it looks like it hasn't done a full day's work yet
> View attachment 665146
> ...


Yup, you suck on that heated XP...


----------



## Rx7man (Jul 25, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Yup, you suck on that heated XP...


It's the first saw I've paid more than $50 for.. it's also the first saw that's actually worth wiping off after using.. all my others are weathered, faded, that is if they have any paint left.. I have a 288XPG as well that I have to put together.. never had heated handles before either, but I try and do my firewood before it's that cold!


----------



## smcrow (Jul 25, 2018)

picked this little fella up for $200 shipped Homelite 2100s. 30" roller nose. has great compression, and spark. going to replace fuel likes and rebuild carb and should run. fires on fuel mix down the throat!!


----------



## dmb2613 (Jul 27, 2018)

A buddy gave me the 034 super yesterday, been setting for 2 years, I steamed it off put in fresh gas and it fired the 3rd pull. has a vacuum leak , high idle but runs sweet lots of compression
the ms446 may end up being a cheap saw we will see


----------



## undee70ss (Jul 28, 2018)

smcrow said:


> picked this little fella up for $200 shipped Homelite 2100s. 30" roller nose. has great compression, and spark. going to replace fuel likes and rebuild carb and should run. fires on fuel mix down the throat!!


That’s a definitely a YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## AlfA01 (Jul 31, 2018)

Found some brand new 346XP's. 2017 and 2018 year models. Going out to a couple guys in the US. Two more inbound this week.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 31, 2018)

This isn't a true you suck as these were my Dad's saws that have been missing since he passed in November.
My uncle thoughtfully squirrelled them away so they wouldn't disappear and I was just not talking to the right people. 

The 246 fired on the third pull. The 254 pulls over good, the 242 feels kind of tight but moves. I have no idea how long it's been since it ran, probably more than 10 years. 
Hopefully they don't mind the 2200 mile ride home.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 5, 2018)

This how it looks after I cleaned it up, tag is built June 2017. Came with 2 chains, one at 90%, other new. Fires right up, I need $9.76 worth of parts to have it 100%. Echo 590. Paid $100.


----------



## AlfA01 (Aug 6, 2018)

Three-peat...
1x 2017 NIB
2x 2018 NIB 
They don't come too cheap, but they are worth every penny.


----------



## skipster (Aug 12, 2018)

I suck again. Working for a bloke thinning plantation pines,he admired my 076 super and said he had an old saw he would trade for it back in the shed. I said doubtful,but lets have a look. He went home and came back with this
a good running,clean Stihl contra GS. Trade ensued!


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 12, 2018)

much as I like my 075, ida done same...

got $150. in this one. 100 of that was for b/c.


----------



## 95custmz (Aug 12, 2018)

Are you slicing the turkey with that thing? LOL


----------



## fwgsaw (Aug 13, 2018)

skipster said:


> I suck again. Working for a bloke thinning plantation pines,he admired my 076 super and said he had an old saw he would trade for it back in the shed. I said doubtful,but lets have a look. He went home and came back with this
> a good running,clean Stihl contra GS. Trade ensued!
> View attachment 668291
> View attachment 668292
> View attachment 668292


That's almost unbelievable


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 13, 2018)

You're right!


----------



## Czed (Aug 15, 2018)

Facebook finally paid off
I've been first response on many saws
Just to have them sell it to someone else.
Drove 30 minutes to a town i hadn't been to since 1985-86
150.00 for a 2001 2165 jonsered the nicest one I've seen since they were new.
It came with a 28 inch oregon with lgx
I put a 24 with new
lgx skip on it.
Seller had dozens of calls but he held it for me
That's not common these day's.
I thanked him for that


----------



## Czed (Aug 15, 2018)

Husqvarna 266xp 100.00
Off oped forum


rebuilt and ported by steve on oped forum with new meteor seals fuel line carb kit and best running 266/268/272 series
I've ever ran.
200 comp no decomp none of my friends
Can start it lol
Not a shelf queen
My favorite kind of saw


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 15, 2018)

Czed said:


> Facebook finally paid off
> I've been first response on many saws
> Just to have them sell it to someone else.
> Drove 30 minutes to a town i hadn't been to since 1985-86
> ...


Really nice Jred. Good score.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 15, 2018)

Czed said:


> Facebook finally paid off
> I've been first response on many saws
> Just to have them sell it to someone else.
> Drove 30 minutes to a town i hadn't been to since 1985-86
> ...


I’ve had 2 Jred, 2166 and 2255. Actually kinda regret getting rid of both, good running saws.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 20, 2018)

Added another Homelite saw to my collection with this 955 I picked up for for $100.
Looks like it's hardly been used with a solid 170 psi of compression and all the rubber AV mounts are in good shape.


----------



## undee70ss (Aug 20, 2018)

John Lyngdal said:


> Added another Homelite saw to my collection with this 955 I picked up for for $100.
> Looks like it's hardly been used with a solid 170 psi of compression and all the rubber AV mounts are in good shape.
> View attachment 669963
> 
> View attachment 669962


Yep, YOU SUCK!!!!


----------



## edisto (Aug 20, 2018)

I was feeling pretty good about paying $12.50 for this 3400 (plus a tensioner, fuel lines, elbow grease and a chain) until I saw the Contra and the 955...




I got the FS 120 for free and put an FS 250 P&C on it.


----------



## smcrow (Aug 20, 2018)

Today’s grab, picked it up cheap like $25 cheap!!! Stihl 045 super, replaces fuel line, fuel filter and rebuilt carb and she runs!!! I would say i did ok!!!


----------



## TurboA2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Well 2nd post, long time lurker. I do a lot of tree work on the side and an old farmer I cut firewood for gave me two saws. I don't say no to free even though I'm a Stihl guy.

1st he gave me a husky 298xp. All it needed was a carb rebuild. It's awesome. Uses a lot of gas though. 

He also gave me a 281xp that sat under his East lean to of his barn for 15 years, essentially exposed to everything. It was nasty. bar is pooched and the chain is rust welded if that says anything. 

I cleaned it up and squirted fuel in the carb and it fired up on the 2nd pull after I cleaned the rust off the bits that rotate by the ignition coil. It started pulling old fuel and stayed running. I shut it off fast, drained it and refueled with fresh and off to the races. 

I'm excited too add a 99cc and 81cc saw to the stable.


----------



## TurboA2 (Aug 24, 2018)

I know I suck. But what do I need to know about these huskys?


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 24, 2018)

TurboA2 said:


> I know I suck. But what do I need to know about these huskys?


You’ll like all orange better than orange and white.


----------



## TurboA2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> You’ll like all orange better than orange and white.


Haha idk about that. The 298 is sweet. I have cut a lot with it. It has a 28" on it. I need a bar for the 281. It looks like they are .058 guage. I need to pick some up. All my Stihl s are 050


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 24, 2018)

TurboA2 said:


> Haha idk about that. The 298 is sweet. I have cut a lot with it. It has a 28" on it. I need a bar for the 281. It looks like they are .058 guage. I need to pick some up. All my Stihl s are 050


Just get a .050 bar and you can interchange chains if the same number of drivers.


----------



## TurboA2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Just get a .050 bar and you can interchange chains if the same number of drivers.


Good to know. Thanks brother!


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 29, 2018)

AlfA01 said:


> Three-peat...
> 1x 2017 NIB
> 2x 2018 NIB
> They don't come too cheap, but they are worth every penny. View attachment 667247


I've always wanted one of those but was never able to get one.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Aug 29, 2018)

Nothing says "you suck" like wood screws in a 288xp lid. It's how I got it and have yet to come up with a way to doll it up, other then putting locating pins in the fudged holes and using industrial orange velcro.

If you are the responsible party, you really do SUCK!


----------



## AlfA01 (Aug 30, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> I've always wanted one of those but was never able to get one.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



We still get them brand new here. I've just sent some to TN and they may be available if you are interested. PM me if you want the contact info.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 30, 2018)

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> Nothing says "you suck" like wood screws in a 288xp lid. It's how I got it and have yet to come up with a way to doll it up, other then putting locating pins in the fudged holes and using industrial orange velcro.
> 
> If you are the responsible party, you really do SUCK!



I have a 372XP that suffered similar carnage. 
I re-tapped the damaged hole to 5/16-18 then cut a short piece of 5/16"-18 rod and machined a 5mm-0.80 hole in the center. A little locktite to hold it in place and it 100% functional.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Aug 30, 2018)

John Lyngdal said:


> I have a 372XP that suffered similar carnage.
> I re-tapped the damaged hole to 5/16-18 then cut a short piece of 5/16"-18 rod and machined a 5mm-0.80 hole in the center. A little locktite to hold it in place and it 100% functional.


I was going to try something simular, but when I took the massive wood screws out I realized there was no meat on either side.


----------



## president (Aug 30, 2018)

Rx7man said:


> I think this is a sucky deal
> 
> $150 CAD with 28" Techlite bar and chain that haven't been in wood.. It was advertised as needing a new top end, buddy took delivery of it and said it fired up on the first pull but needs a little more fuel, says it looks like it hasn't done a full day's work yet
> View attachment 665146
> ...


wow!


----------



## president (Aug 30, 2018)

skipster said:


> I suck again. Working for a bloke thinning plantation pines,he admired my 076 super and said he had an old saw he would trade for it back in the shed. I said doubtful,but lets have a look. He went home and came back with this
> a good running,clean Stihl contra GS. Trade ensued!
> View attachment 668291
> View attachment 668292
> View attachment 668292


AMAZING


----------



## svk (Sep 1, 2018)

I haven’t acquired many saws this year however I paid $20 bucks for a Poulan 5020 that simply needed a new chain. I did a muffler mod and threw on a 16” b+c and it runs like a totally different saw. 

My buddy traded a very well used MS170 and 50 bucks for a real nice MS260. Sorry no pic on that.


----------



## gunrush128 (Sep 3, 2018)

It’s been a while since I’ve been here guys. My saw addiction had to take a back burner when my son (our first) was born a year ago. When I stumbled across this at a yard sale, I was immediately reminded that my addiction is alive and well. Oh, and the fact that I bought it for $10 helped too... [emoji16]

Now if I can only find the parts I need...

2101xp























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 3, 2018)

besides the obvious, what you need?


----------



## gunrush128 (Sep 3, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> besides the obvious, what you need?



Pulled the muffler and piston looks decent, but wouldn’t mind having a spare. Brake band is broken, and I think all that’s missing otherwise is the starter assembly, coil, and flywheel. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 3, 2018)

i have ugly running project here. 2100cd. no brake, or top covers, but everything else. blows 160. starter is not great lookin, but works, painted black. you'd still need a nice cover.
would like it to all go, as i wouldnt have much use for what be left.
dont have pics, but muff has no dents, auto oil works, no broke fins on jug.
open to offers on what ya need or whole thing.
can get pics if you need.


----------



## gunrush128 (Sep 3, 2018)

PM inbound 



rocketnorton said:


> i have ugly running project here. 2100cd. no brake, or top covers, but everything else. blows 160. starter is not great lookin, but works, painted black. you'd still need a nice cover.
> would like it to all go, as i wouldnt have much use for what be left.
> dont have pics, but muff has no dents, auto oil works, no broke fins on jug.
> open to offers on what ya need or whole thing.
> can get pics if you need.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeMoTony (Sep 3, 2018)

Auction surprise first geared saw, old Remington that was not listed on sale bill.

56" sawmill blade was. Large Stihl saw case wasn't. Less than a C note for it all. If the Remington isn't worth more than$25 it should not be here.


----------



## pioneer saws (Sep 4, 2018)

Had this given to me a while back from a work colleague, he retired it when it got low on compression,it was stored without filter and spark plug and over time engine locked up.


----------



## pioneer saws (Sep 4, 2018)

After many hrs and some small parts, new caber, filter, plug and recoil rope it runs sweet.


----------



## president (Sep 4, 2018)

pioneer saws said:


> After many hrs and some small parts, new caber, filter, plug and recoil rope it runs sweet.View attachment 672790
> View attachment 672791
> View attachment 672792
> View attachment 672793
> View attachment 672794


nice work!


----------



## AlfA01 (Sep 5, 2018)

Scored a 462 at dealer cost....

I can't justify keeping it, so putting up for sale in the Tradin' Post.


----------



## joe25DA (Sep 6, 2018)

Got a saw I wanted for a long time, some don’t like them but I don’t care. 
Dolmar 9000 
And to go with it a 111 and clean little craftsmapoulan 2000. All great compression. Need some parts but that’s okay


----------



## joe25DA (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh, $50.00 for all three.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 6, 2018)

Is this a real Stihl ?........https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grq/d/brand-new-chainsaw-ms660-92cc/6691222344.html


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 6, 2018)

bar is.
rest, not so much.


----------



## kenton.a.frank (Sep 7, 2018)

stillhunter said:


> Is this a real Stihl ?........https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grq/d/brand-new-chainsaw-ms660-92cc/6691222344.html



No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 7, 2018)

Neighbor asked me to tidy up his 266, I did that, not a lot for parts, not a lot in labor, got this for payment.
Blows 170, needs very little.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 8, 2018)

I was on a mowing job Thursday when the neighbor came over to borrow a big recycle bin. His folks are moving. He asked if I was interested in a snow blower? I said no. He said it's new. I said no. He said I'll give you a good deal. I said no. He said really, it's brand new, never used, and you can have it for $100. I said yes.


----------



## Huntaholic (Sep 8, 2018)

I know the title says "pics required" and if anybody will volunteer to let me email them to them or txt them to a cell, I will be glad to do so. Otherwise, Im sorry but I cant figure out how to do it myself. ANYWAY, I went to a buddy's house this evening to go look at some junk equipment he lucked into and he starts showing me his chainsaw collection. He had 9 stihls, everything from a top handle saw on up to a MS660. He commented that he had absolutely no use for the 660 so I asked what he wanted for it. He said he bought it from his Dad a couple years ago because he had bought it and didn't need it either and asked if I would give him back what he gave for it. I asked how much that was and he said 200 bucks. I couldn't shake my head yes fast enough! LOL. Since hes a good friend, I had to tell him exactly how much that saw is worth though. He said he knew it was a stihl of a deal, but he just wanted his money back and I was more than happy to oblige!


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah that's a you suck deal. I have mostly Homelites, maybe 6-7 Stihls. I paid $1200 for my 660 with 2 bars.


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 9, 2018)

not 066, but bout $70. invested here.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 9, 2018)

Not really a "you suck", but not a bad deal. 60 dollars. Chain brake even works.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 9, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> Not really a "you suck", but not a bad deal. 60 dollars. Chain brake even works.
> View attachment 673888
> View attachment 673889
> View attachment 673890


You’re diversifying, it’s not blue or orange.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 9, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> You’re diversifying, it’s not blue or orange.


True, but it's my 5th Pioneer


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 9, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> True, but it's my 5th Pioneer


Can’t be a Pioneer, it says Poulan on the “blade.”


----------



## Sepia (Sep 9, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Can’t be a Pioneer, it says Poulan on the “blade.”








it says P50 on the recoil and that's no Poulan, it's 82 cc's of Canadian wood-cutting history! Made just 50 miles from my home.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 9, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> it says P50 on the recoil and that's no Poulan, it's 82 cc's of Canadian wood-cutting history! Made just 50 miles from my home.


You got me hooked on the blue saws, I ain’t changing colors.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 9, 2018)

You know I like the blue saws too, but they are as rare as hens teeth up here.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 9, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> You know like the blue saws too, but they are as rare as hens teeth up here.


Get your butt down here to a GTG next year and I’ll swap you a 6401 for that little blue one you have. I can’t justify both 6401.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 9, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Get your butt down here to a GTG next year and I’ll swap you a 6401 for that little blue one you have. I can’t justify both 6401.


What is this "justify" you speak of?


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 9, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> What is this "justify" you speak of?


Weak moment but the offer still stands, you’ve helped me out in the past.Unless of course you think you need a 7900 then we may have to rethink it.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 9, 2018)

That's a mighty generous offer, but you know the DCS5200i is spoken for already...


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 9, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> it says P50 on the recoil and that's no Poulan, it's 82 cc's of Canadian wood-cutting history! Made just 50 miles from my home.



b4 peterborough, the ol iel plant was 10 mi from here. stihl standin...


----------



## Bob95065 (Sep 9, 2018)

I picked up a really clean McCulloch 640. It has a 36" bar and a brand new 1/2" pitch chain and the original 34" bar and chain. It has a flatback carb with a working primer. It needs a rebuild kit other than that ready to run.


----------



## president (Sep 10, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> Neighbor asked me to tidy up his 266, I did that, not a lot for parts, not a lot in labor, got this for payment.
> Blows 170, needs very little.
> View attachment 673443
> View attachment 673444
> View attachment 673445


hHi Bob
you know I have a thing for those,Just finished picking up a bunch of stuff From
Scotty today a pickup load of parts and 020 saws Stihl tools ,carb Kits oem p/c,s
what do you need for the 181se?


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 10, 2018)

president said:


> hHi Bob
> you know I have a thing for those,Just finished picking up a bunch of stuff From
> Scotty today a pickup load of parts and 020 saws Stihl tools ,carb Kits oem p/c,s
> what do you need for the 181se?


I dont think anything at the moment, got a decent complete chain brake/cover from Princeton.
I need to go over the saw this winter. Runs but floods easy when trying to start.
And thank for the offer,,,I know where you live!! LOL


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 10, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> True, but it's my 5th Pioneer


I had 1 Pioneer, once, a 700D, 107CC's. I got it at the scrap yard for $12.50. I posted a pic here and some one bought it. It was the only Pioneer I had ever seen.


----------



## Hoggwood (Sep 10, 2018)

Just a fortuitous pickup today. Headed to the bin at a local small engine shop. It appeared locked up, so he passed it on free of charge. A bit of WD-40 through the carb into the bottom end proved otherwise. Piston is mint and everything is intact. '82 date stamp under top cover. Tube steel brake flag. Early one I gather.

About time I figure out what all the fuss is with this particular saw. First one I've ever seen locally.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 11, 2018)

All, good morning. I picked up this Super 1050 a few weeks ago. I posted the find in the Homelite Thread, but thought I'd share here. I found this locally here in the Richmond area. It came with a 24" bar with a .404 chain and they're in good condition. It runs really well, and I may put the 42" bar from my Homelite 750 on it to see how it would perform. I really love the inventory tag on the air cleaner cover. See the extra hole? Oh well! These saws are still out there, you just have to put in the time, effort, and energy to find them. I simply got lucky. Lastly, I have a NOS piston, rings, and clips along with a NOS gasket for this beast should it ever need them and I might mount a full wrap if I can find one. Best, and have a great week. Max.


----------



## Greaser007 (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, I like that Mac 640 !
I haven't found the photos I wished to download, but I will try to attach a shot of my old 2100 CD Husky. It has a long bar for cutting Digger Pine which grows large and pretty much requires a "faller's saw" to buck 38" rounds. ( I think it is a 42-inch bar ). The first thing I did to this saw when I stumbled across it in a yard sale back in 1984 was to tear it apart and install new crank seals. Then I made an adaptor to mount the big Green-Weenie air cleaner. I have cut probably 80+ chords of wood with this trusty saw, and gave it a cleaning and general service in 2016. 2-days ago, I fired it up to cut up some large tough tree-fork rounds that the wood splitter couldn't handle.
My god it is a heavy-beast. I have a newer 394 XP that my father gave me which is much lighter, and a PIA to start, but I ran it the last 2-woodcutting seasons and did cut my 6-chord quota each year to get us through the long cold winters. We burn 1-chord of pine per month to heat a 1550 sq. ft. home.
It is a challenge to keep the old stuff running smoothly and to find parts as needed.


----------



## NBsawman (Sep 13, 2018)

I got this bunch recently for $75 CDN.



The end result after a lot of scrubbing, painting and wrenching is this. 
BTW, the 2101XP ran right away without any work other than some build up of courage to pull the dang thing over.


----------



## Huntaholic (Sep 13, 2018)

NB sawman, that's definitely a YOU SUCK! Deal!


NBsawman said:


> I got this bunch recently for $75 CDN.
> View attachment 674769
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drptrch (Sep 13, 2018)

NBsawman said:


> I got this bunch recently for $75 CDN.
> View attachment 674769
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, nice [emoji106] 


Erik


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 13, 2018)

NBsawman said:


> I got this bunch recently for $75 CDN.
> View attachment 674769
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent finds, nice work, that's one a hell of a score! Good for you! Max.


----------



## flyinfinn (Sep 14, 2018)

NBsawman said:


> I got this bunch recently for $75 CDN.
> View attachment 674769
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. YOU SUCK! Damn they came out clean. How did you clean them? Also, I'll give you $75 for the 2101XP


----------



## NBsawman (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for the comments guys. Yes, when the big Husky fired up I knew this was an "I suck deal".
FlyinFinn: To clean the saws I start with STP foaming degreaser. This stuff cuts grease, grime and oil really well but does not dull plastic while doing so. I follow this up with a good soak in very hot water and lots of Dawn dish soap then give a good rinse. For the plastic parts I give them a coating of Future acrylic liquid floor polish. The Future acrylic puts a tough clear coating on the plastics that brings back the look of new and helps keep gunk from sticking. The 2101XP did not get taken apart so the paint is as I found it. The MS 660 was completely disassembled so I took the time to repaint it using Sherwin-Williams 2-part automotive paint that is a custom Stihl color match made up by a local autobody shop for me. BTW, thanks for the generous $$ offer on the 2101XP but I've grown somewhat fond of it so it will be staying around my house for a while longer, lol.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## flyinfinn (Sep 14, 2018)

NBsawman said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Yes, when the big Husky fired up I knew this was an "I suck deal".
> FlyinFinn: To clean the saws I start with STP foaming degreaser. This stuff cuts grease, grime and oil really well but does not dull plastic while doing so. I follow this up with a good soak in very hot water and lots of Dawn dish soap then give a good rinse. For the plastic parts I give them a coating of Future acrylic liquid floor polish. The Future acrylic puts a tough clear coating on the plastics that brings back the look of new and helps keep gunk from sticking. The 2101XP did not get taken apart so the paint is as I found it. The MS 660 was completely disassembled so I took the time to repaint it using Sherwin-Williams 2-part automotive paint that is a custom Stihl color match made up by a local autobody shop for me. BTW, thanks for the generous $$ offer on the 2101XP but I've grown somewhat fond of it so it will be staying around my house for a while longer, lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Nuts! It was worth a shot 

Thanks for the info on cleaning! I have some dirty saws that need attention...


----------



## Greaser007 (Sep 15, 2018)

Sawman that was a real "hit-score" for those powerheads, very nice.

Here is a photo of the Green-Weenie air filter adapter that I made a few years back for my 394 XP Husky:

I used a PVC water fitting adapter and milled it with my Dremel (hand-held-cnc) moto-tool and used Loctite SuperGlue to glue the fitting to the carb stack to eliminate the cheesy stock air cleaner which I find to allow lots of dirt through. The only modification to the saw was to remove the rubber lip that sealed the carb intake stack to stock air cleaner cover. No more cover to mess with.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 15, 2018)

Listed in FB with household items. Mine now.


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 15, 2018)

BBB YOU SUCK.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 16, 2018)

Wife told her ex- husband to finish getting his stuff out of the garage, he didn’t listen. I put a new bar&chain on it. My total investment is $60. Firewood season is soon approaching so I’m flipping it, I hate the front mount chain tensioning.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 16, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> Wife told her ex- husband to finish getting his stuff out of the garage, he didn’t listen. I put a new bar&chain on it. My total investment is $60. Firewood season is soon approaching so I’m flipping it, I hate the front mount chain tensioning.


Saw doesn't look like it was used much. It looks good with that Forester bar.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 16, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> Saw doesn't look like it was used much. It looks good with that Forester bar.


It’s clean, just needed a good cleaning. Didn’t put compression tester on it but it’s good when you fire her up. If it doesn’t sell I really won’t mind keeping it. I think I’m gonna start taking before/after cleaning pics. Amazing how much difference the appearance makes. Sold a 490 last year that was 2-3 years old. Guy is looking it over and says “Boy you didn’t use this much.” There’s 15 cords of splits on pallets and 4-5 cords waiting to be split behind him. Keep them clean, you get more green.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Sep 18, 2018)

A neighbor is moving, as I had mentioned in another thread, and I had THOUGHT that he had a JD Efco 62 saw to sell me for 150.00. I had only seen the saw once about 5 years ago, when I cut it out of a tree for him when he got it stuck. To my surprise, it turned out to be a CS 71! I got it today and cleaned it up. Runs great! I'm very happy with it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 18, 2018)

FamilyTradition said:


> All, good morning. I picked up this Super 1050 a few weeks ago. I posted the find in the Homelite Thread, but thought I'd share here. I found this locally here in the Richmond area. It came with a 24" bar with a .404 chain and they're in good condition. It runs really well, and I may put the 42" bar from my Homelite 750 on it to see how it would perform. I really love the inventory tag on the air cleaner cover. See the extra hole? Oh well! These saws are still out there, you just have to put in the time, effort, and energy to find them. I simply got lucky. Lastly, I have a NOS piston, rings, and clips along with a NOS gasket for this beast should it ever need them and I might mount a full wrap if I can find one. Best, and have a great week. Max.


Max, I saw your post a few weeks back. I'm not sure if the 750 bar will work on the 1050. I thought the 750 had the same bar as the 650, which is the pattern 14 bar. The 1050 is a pattern 16 bar, I just bought a 45" Oregon for one of my Super 1050's. But, I've been wrong before.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey Joe! Well, I haven't tried it yet, but it wouldn't surprise me. Not too long ago I tried mounting a bar from my Homelite 8800 onto the 750 and no joy. Bars and chains are a weak point for me, especially when it comes to sharpening. Come to think of it, I'm not good at replacing recoil springs either. I appreciate the advice and will let you know what happens. Thanks very much, Max.


----------



## rustymaggot (Sep 19, 2018)

ive been out of action for a bit but im back. came across a few saws last week. two for free nd one for 5 bucks. all were described as dont work. the mac neded fresh fuel and someone who knew how to adjust carb settings. the stihl was the same. the homelite same but also had parts broken. sprocket was run so worn it shattered. jammed up the tensioner and bent the screw. i had extra parts on hand so its fine now. they are all running well.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 22, 2018)

A couple good pickups recently


----------



## skipster (Sep 22, 2018)

Dug through a pile of Mac 15's and stihl 08's to fid this solo twin at the bottom. now ive got two of them


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 22, 2018)

skipster said:


> Dug through a pile of Mac 15's and stihl 08's to fid this solo twin at the bottom. now ive got two of themView attachment 676209


Wow. Hope to find one, one of these days!!


----------



## flyinfinn (Sep 24, 2018)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> A couple good pickups recently


Nice 346XP! What did you pay for it?


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 24, 2018)

flyinfinn said:


> Nice 346XP! What did you pay for it?


Paid $200


----------



## flyinfinn (Sep 24, 2018)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Paid $200


That's a good price! Those ones seem to go for lots of money. Very sought after saw.


----------



## Huntaholic (Sep 24, 2018)

If anybody wants to host the pic and post it that would be GREAT! Otherwise, I aint got that part figured out yet. I ran across the motherload of YOU SUCK today! A logger in the area recently died of cancer and his wife just wanted all this saw stuff gone. For FREE! I gladly took it off her hands but I suspect I will go back and give her something for them once I dig through them and see whats fixable reasonably. ANYWAY, I left there with a total of 11 saws, 2 390xps, 1 371xp, 3 jonsereds, not sure of sizes, 1 355? husky, and 5 562xps! The 1st 390 I examined when I got them home and did a complete tear down on only appears to need the dang starter housing and a fuel tank which was in the pile of parts! I will put a set of rings in it just since IM there already but I fully expect for $50 bucks or so to have this one up and cutting timber. The next 390 will need a flywheel side crankcase, bearings, seals, and a fuel tank but still that's only 200 bucks or so on that one! I haven't looked at the 371 much except to see that its all there. The johnny reds and the 562s I know nothing about but with as many 562s as there are I expect to build at least one without buying anything!


----------



## flyinfinn (Sep 25, 2018)

Huntaholic said:


> If anybody wants to host the pic and post it that would be GREAT! Otherwise, I aint got that part figured out yet. I ran across the motherload of YOU SUCK today! A logger in the area recently died of cancer and his wife just wanted all this saw stuff gone. For FREE! I gladly took it off her hands but I suspect I will go back and give her something for them once I dig through them and see whats fixable reasonably. ANYWAY, I left there with a total of 11 saws, 2 390xps, 1 371xp, 3 jonsereds, not sure of sizes, 1 355? husky, and 5 562xps! The 1st 390 I examined when I got them home and did a complete tear down on only appears to need the dang starter housing and a fuel tank which was in the pile of parts! I will put a set of rings in it just since IM there already but I fully expect for $50 bucks or so to have this one up and cutting timber. The next 390 will need a flywheel side crankcase, bearings, seals, and a fuel tank but still that's only 200 bucks or so on that one! I haven't looked at the 371 much except to see that its all there. The johnny reds and the 562s I know nothing about but with as many 562s as there are I expect to build at least one without buying anything!




YOU SUCK. SO VERY MUCH.... Wanna sell me a 562 for $100?


----------



## Gugi47 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just another nice saw...


----------



## RAS61 (Oct 4, 2018)

rocketnorton said:


> bar is.
> rest, not so much.


That thing is listed all over NC and VA


----------



## nighthunter (Oct 8, 2018)

I shall call it limby and came with a 48" brand new for € 600


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 8, 2018)

nighthunter said:


> I shall call it limby and came with a 48" brand new for € 600 View attachment 678861


Well you Suck the big one!!


----------



## newforest (Oct 11, 2018)

not quite worth a whole new thread to clutter up the screen of the glitterati here...

I did my due diligence doh, and since ain't nobody has done posted this comment in a couple-three years or so, so

I was having a right enjoyable time doing some 12 oz. curls last night when another fine gentleman, many stools farther on down the bar from me, and someone I don't know as I am presently away from home a fur peace, was presented with a brand new custom made T-shirt for his help of someones, for somethin (I suspect said help might could've involved the operatin' of a powerful sharp chainsaw). We all cheered. The T-shirt proudly stated:

"SAWDUST IS MAN GLITTER"

I was quite looking forward to purchasing some fine people some fine beverages in hopes of illuminatin' the story behind such a fine looking T-shirt. But shortly thereafterwards, the power done went out, and, well, chainsaws prolly had to be assembled for duty. But way up dere in da Northwoods, eh, da locals are pretty handy with dem saws and I learned a long time ago that the best way I can help the local peeps is to just stay the hell out of their way, less of course their saws happen ta break or sometin'.

But I thought y'alls might enjoy an appropriate comeback for anyone and everyone who throws side-eye shade your way when you happen to end up out and about, in public, still covered with glitter, which happens to me right offen.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 18, 2018)

First time looking at this thread. Made my “Garage Art” thread about these two pawn shop finds. Figured I’d add them here also.

Don’t know if they’re worth anything, or if I can get them running yet, but I’m keeping them.

Homelite $20, Craftsman $25.

And supposedly they have the original case for the Homelite somewhere in the back, but couldn’t find it today. But I won’t need it.
Might mount it in the wall in the living room.


----------



## Lefuchs'd (Oct 23, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> I was on a mowing job Thursday when the neighbor came over to borrow a big recycle bin. His folks are moving. He asked if I was interested in a snow blower? I said no. He said it's new. I said no. He said I'll give you a good deal. I said no. He said really, it's brand new, never used, and you can have it for $100. I said yes.


If it has the electric start, be careful with the spline gear inside. It strips very very easy, and replacements come as the entire starter only.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Oct 23, 2018)

Picked these up...


----------



## atpchas (Oct 24, 2018)

Not a super suck but still pretty nice. Picked up a Husky 51 for $50. It was a bit dirty in a good way - oily sawdust - that cleans easily with degreaser and a spray from the hose. All parts were present and in sound shape - no cracks, holes, missing screws, etc. 
It did turn out to have a scored piston but the cylinder cleaned up easily. As I was reassembling after replacing the piston, I found the likely cause of scoring. Someone had put the exhaust deflector on backwards so the cylinder was getting a direct blast of hot exhaust gas. The clinder damage had to be fast because the plastics in that area showed no sign of prolonged excessive heat.


----------



## Brad2185 (Oct 24, 2018)

Huntaholic said:


> If anybody wants to host the pic and post it that would be GREAT! Otherwise, I aint got that part figured out yet. I ran across the motherload of YOU SUCK today! A logger in the area recently died of cancer and his wife just wanted all this saw stuff gone. For FREE! I gladly took it off her hands but I suspect I will go back and give her something for them once I dig through them and see whats fixable reasonably. ANYWAY, I left there with a total of 11 saws, 2 390xps, 1 371xp, 3 jonsereds, not sure of sizes, 1 355? husky, and 5 562xps! The 1st 390 I examined when I got them home and did a complete tear down on only appears to need the dang starter housing and a fuel tank which was in the pile of parts! I will put a set of rings in it just since IM there already but I fully expect for $50 bucks or so to have this one up and cutting timber. The next 390 will need a flywheel side crankcase, bearings, seals, and a fuel tank but still that's only 200 bucks or so on that one! I haven't looked at the 371 much except to see that its all there. The johnny reds and the 562s I know nothing about but with as many 562s as there are I expect to build at least one without buying anything!



I’m gonna do you a solid and take one of those P.I.T.A husky 562xp autotunes off of you...you don’t want that electronic stuff anyway!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyRumore (Oct 25, 2018)

How 'bout a quartet of MS200 rear handle saws.


----------



## TonyRumore (Oct 25, 2018)

Or just a whole pile of Pro Stihls


----------



## kenton.a.frank (Oct 25, 2018)

TonyRumore said:


> How 'bout a quartet of MS200 rear handle saws.



Are you willing to sell one or 4 of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82F100SWB (Oct 27, 2018)

I actually built this one for a friend a couple years back. Got dropped off today with a 266 to be fixed and he pointed to the Jonnyred and said "you can keep that one."
Still runs pretty nice. Going to need a new clutch drum and the a/v springs are pretty loose but I can't argue with the price.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Oct 28, 2018)

I’ve had a lot of good finds this year. But this one takes the cake. 

Husqvarna 288xp, purchased from original owner. Saw is in new condition, or as close to it as one could hope for. 

24” b&c...... three extra chains, 5 brand new felling wedges and a couple screnches. Oh and a 2 gallon can of mix gas to boot.

$300-


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 29, 2018)

Two Geardrives 1-61 amd 895 and a 610 Twin, $150 All wearing original bars.Not seized.


----------



## Bill Mac (Oct 31, 2018)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Two Geardrives 1-61 amd 895 and a 610 Twin, $150 All wearing original bars.Not seized.View attachment 682124


That looks like a 2 man saw. One to run it, and another to oil the far end !


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Trent Curtis said:


> I’ve had a lot of good finds this year. But this one takes the cake.
> 
> Husqvarna 288xp, purchased from original owner. Saw is in new condition, or as close to it as one could hope for.
> 
> ...


Very nice score buddy .
Is the top cover not original, or the clutch cover/brake, I can't see the tag, what yr is it.


----------



## Trent Curtis (Nov 1, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Very nice score buddy .
> Is the top cover not original, or the clutch cover/brake, I can't see the tag, what yr is it.



Brett,

So I’m sure your referring to the anniversary sticker, and the plastic brake flag.

I’m not home or I’d take a pic of the serial number. 

I was a little curious about this myself, as I thought anniversery saws should have the metal brake flag. The Owner told me that he thought he purchased the saw in 1990.

He didn’t mention replacing either, but they didn’t have plastic flags on any of the anniverserybsaws did they? Here’s another pic. 

I found a really clean 281 six months ago that had this same anniversery sticker and plastic flag..... but in that case also, I never payed enough attention to check the serial number 

FWIW- the original owner said he used the saw to stump any apple trees that were too big for his other saw. Said he didn’t use it much..... which seems apparent for an almost 30 year old saw.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 1, 2018)

afik, the plastic flag came on 288 in 89. have a 89 like yours & 88 w/metal flag


----------



## Skavenger (Nov 1, 2018)

I've been hiding in the North Woods for a while. Enjoy the you suck thread so here's my 20 dollar Stihl 08. Runs and cuts. Oregon bar but for 20 bucks what does I guy expect? My other you suck moments are free 039 that needed a carb. A ms 290 that burned down it got the muffler mod and a 390 top end. A ms 250 for 50 bucks that saw needed a good cleaning and some carb work. It ended up with a muffler mod and a new carb.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Trent Curtis said:


> View attachment 682662
> 
> 
> Brett,
> ...


Yes sir.
Let me know, I'm interested, you might even contact the previous owner and ask if you can.
Purchased in 90, could be an 88-90, and maybe into 91 depending on how late in the yr.
Mine had a metal brake, it was an 89.


rocketnorton said:


> afik, the plastic flag came on 288 in 89. have a 89 like yours & 88 w/metal flag


Not doubting that happened, but the 89 I had was only dealer fired, maybe . I bought it from the original buyers son with all the paperwork, original bar and chain installed, never in wood and the awesome bar cover too ( @Drptrch ).
If you zoom in you may be able to see the 9 at the beginning of the tag.


----------



## Drptrch (Nov 2, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Yes sir.
> Let me know, I'm interested, you might even contact the previous owner and ask if you can.
> Purchased in 90, could be an 88-90, and maybe into 91 depending on how late in the yr.
> Mine had a metal brake, it was an 89.
> ...



There she be, Oh and nice saw whatever it is )))


Erik


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Drptrch said:


> There she be, Oh and nice saw whatever it is )))
> 
> 
> Erik


I knew you'd enjoy seeing that cover again lol.
I've seen a few of them that were similar since, but none just like it.
Hope all is well out your way .


----------



## brandonstc6 (Nov 2, 2018)

This 024 super for $10, needs fuel line and carburetor kit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drptrch (Nov 2, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> I knew you'd enjoy seeing that cover again lol.
> I've seen a few of them that were similar since, but none just like it.
> Hope all is well out your way .



Doing well, my friend 
Back from NorCal fires to 90 F temps and red flag warnings





Life goes on .....


Erik


----------



## rich450es (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 2, 2018)

Clean and started pretty easy for a 85cc saw with 180psi of compression and no compression release.
Wasn't looking for another 80cc class saw, but it started and the price was so reasonable I didn't even try to dicker over the price.


----------



## Snowchaser (Nov 2, 2018)

Ha! My wife got me that shirt last christmas as a joke. I like it!






newforest said:


> not quite worth a whole new thread to clutter up the screen of the glitterati here...
> 
> I did my due diligence doh, and since ain't nobody has done posted this comment in a couple-three years or so, so
> 
> ...


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 3, 2018)

Colt Marlington said:


> View attachment 680452
> View attachment 680453
> First time looking at this thread. Made my “Garage Art” thread about these two pawn shop finds. Figured I’d add them here also.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that Craftsmen is a rebadged Poulan 25. One of the best little saws ever made. We used homelite Super EZ's for our climbers. When the XXV came out we switched over to the Poulans, that saw was a little Screamin Demon. I found one back in the summer wearing Craftsmen Yellow, and it's still screamin.


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 3, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Pretty sure that Craftsmen is a rebadged Poulan 25. One of the best little saws ever made. We used homelite Super EZ's for our climbers. When the XXV came out we switched over to the Poulans, that saw was a little Screamin Demon. I found one back in the summer wearing Craftsmen Yellow, and it's still screamin.


There's been a few of those come up on craigslist around me. Been looking at them but have pulled the trigger. Nice looking saw by the way. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## newoldschool2 (Nov 3, 2018)

well I'm not sure this will count as a "you suck" but I just picked up a 10-10s bow saw up off one of the social media trash and treasure groups. the saw looks pretty good and it runs. the guy I bought it from said that he put a carb kit in it and patched the plug wire. I'm not sure how special the special edditions are I'm more of a stihl poulan guy. this one set me back $60


----------



## AgTech4020 (Nov 3, 2018)

I picked up this 2011 MS460 today for $200. It took a tumble from a bucket truck but appears to be in decent shape. Needs a tank/handle, bar cover, Brake handle, and wrap handle. Has great compression and the piston and cylinder look good. No damage to cylinder fins or crankcase. Previous owner said it sat idling on the ground following the fall.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Nov 4, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Pretty sure that Craftsmen is a rebadged Poulan 25. One of the best little saws ever made. We used homelite Super EZ's for our climbers. When the XXV came out we switched over to the Poulans, that saw was a little Screamin Demon. I found one back in the summer wearing Craftsmen Yellow, and it's still screamin.


Thanks. Looks like from looking at acres, http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...f0cbecefee7fe4b988256bfc000cbe71?OpenDocument ,
the S25DA is about it’s closest relative. Didn’t see one with the Power-Sharp, which has been removed from my saw anyway.

I really like the little double trigger Homelite XL2 auto. It feels a little smaller, lighter, and more nimble.
But in fairness, I haven’t really used either the Craftsman or the Homelite all that much. Hard to not grab the little 2511T when I need or want to run a top handle.


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 5, 2018)

Clean condition, came with a spare like-new chain, carrying case, and sounds like it only needs the usual carb cleaning/kit, fuel lines.

$40


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 5, 2018)

JonCraig said:


> Clean condition, came with a spare like-new chain, carrying case, and sounds like it only needs the usual carb cleaning/kit, fuel lines.
> 
> $40
> 
> View attachment 683580


Is that the one off our local craigslist. The one I saw went quick. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonCraig (Nov 5, 2018)

mkinslow said:


> Is that the one off our local craigslist. The one I saw went quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk



Yessir—I beat ya to this one. ;-)


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 5, 2018)

Lol. No worries. I thought I remembered seeing it. Looks very clean to. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## clemsontiger (Nov 7, 2018)

Picked up this gem yesterday. Previous owner bought the saw new and used it maybe 30 minutes of its life. I believe it’s either a 1996 or 2006. (maybe someone could confirm???)

I felt like it was a score at $200 bucks. Saw it’s in pretty much new condition.


----------



## 95custmz (Nov 7, 2018)

clemsontiger said:


> View attachment 683858
> View attachment 683859
> View attachment 683860
> View attachment 683861
> ...


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...OpenDocument&usg=AOvVaw1os_KAHYRJka0B8G47NxQ0. Looks like they were produced from 1994-2001.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Nov 7, 2018)

Anybody know the value on a Husqvarna 35?

Saw one today at a pawn shop. Bar and chain looked pretty good. The name was gone but still had all the gray paint.

Saw didn’t look like it was used a whole lot. Only a few paint chips, but a couple of screws were rusted. And pretty dusty and oily around the carb.

I didn’t try to start it up. But if it was running, is this saw worth $70?


----------



## mh9162013 (Nov 7, 2018)

Colt Marlington said:


> Anybody know the value on a Husqvarna 35?
> 
> Saw one today at a pawn shop. Bar and chain looked pretty good. The name was gone but still had all the gray paint.
> 
> ...



Probably, at least based on eBay prices.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Nov 7, 2018)

mh9162013 said:


> Probably, at least based on eBay prices.


Thanks. I guess I’ll go back and check on it in a day or two.
Little top handles don’t take up too much space on my display shelf. And it’s got a 12” bar, so even better.


----------



## flyinfinn (Nov 8, 2018)

clemsontiger said:


> Picked up this gem yesterday. Previous owner bought the saw new and used it maybe 30 minutes of its life. I believe it’s either a 1996 or 2006. (maybe someone could confirm???)
> 
> I felt like it was a score at $200 bucks. Saw it’s in pretty much new condition.



$200 is a fair price for that saw! It can be converted to a 262XP as well.

Based on that serial number, it was produced in 1996, 25th week, saw number 1633


----------



## clemsontiger (Nov 8, 2018)

flyinfinn said:


> $200 is a fair price for that saw! It can be converted to a 262XP as well.
> 
> Based on that serial number, it was produced in 1996, 25th week, saw number 1633




That’s what I thought. I probably won’t use it a lot. It’s in too good of shape to tear up cutting a lot of trees. But if it dies, 262 will be its next stop.


----------



## president (Nov 8, 2018)

clemsontiger said:


> View attachment 683858
> View attachment 683859
> View attachment 683860
> View attachment 683861
> ...


I had one,and they were built as well as the 61 and considered to be a great runner
and mucho power for the smaller sized platform


----------



## Colt Marlington (Nov 9, 2018)

clemsontiger said:


> That’s what I thought. I probably won’t use it a lot. It’s in too good of shape to tear up cutting a lot of trees. But if it dies, 262 will be its next stop.


Just AI it. Always thought a 257AI would be a sweet rig.

Oh.......and you suck!


----------



## flyinfinn (Nov 9, 2018)

Colt Marlington said:


> Just AI it. Always thought a 257AI would be a sweet rig.


AI?


----------



## rich450es (Nov 9, 2018)

rich450es said:


> View attachment 682976


Man I never put the story behind this in here I just put the picture up LOL. So this saw is a 2013 461 that has less than 5 hours on it but I bought it in a box. The person bought the saw and tried to take the clip off the clutch to change the sprocket and instead of pulling the eclipse off he used a screwdriver and pride up on it and broke the crankshaft. I was the one that took the saw apart in 2013 when I worked at the place that sold a saw. The gentleman wouldn't pay for a new crankshaft and they weren't going to warranty it so it's at under a workbench until a few weeks ago when I bought it for $150. I had a good crank laying around from a old 461 that was run over. Put all new seals , gaskets, and all new rubber lines. I'm into it for about $350 with the new bar and chain ..... I love this saw


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 11, 2018)

"The person bought the saw and tried to take the clip off the clutch to change the sprocket and instead of pulling the eclipse off he used a screwdriver and pride up on it and broke the crankshaft."
This reminded me of the saying "When some people have a hammer, everything looks like a nail."
To have the original owner treat a $1000+ saw like that is mind numbing.


----------



## Kostas (Nov 12, 2018)

flyinfinn said:


> AI?


Air Injection maybe?


----------



## 82F100SWB (Nov 16, 2018)

Arrived home to this guy in a box. Bought it sight unseen from a seller who knew nothing about it, it had been his father in laws. The muffler was off so I was a bit worried, but she lives just fine. Going to need crank seals, which I have.
Not bad for $183.50 shipped


----------



## flyinfinn (Nov 16, 2018)

82F100SWB said:


> Arrived home to this guy in a box. Bought it sight unseen from a seller who knew nothing about it, it had been his father in laws. The muffler was off so I was a bit worried, but she lives just fine. Going to need crank seals, which I have.
> Not bad for $183.50 shipped



Very nice! With that serial number, it almost certainly has the sought after KS cylinder and 87 carb.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Nov 16, 2018)

flyinfinn said:


> Very nice! With that serial number, it almost certainly has the sought after KS cylinder and 87 carb.


Has the 87, cylinder is a Malhe with decomp. I suspect changed out at a dealer as the decomp plug is definitely Husky, very familiar from my time wrenching at a dealer.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Nov 18, 2018)

Something makes me think it doesn't have that much time on it.


----------



## huskydude (Nov 22, 2018)

1984 Partner 5000 plus with the original bar. I don't think it was run enough to even break it in. Machine marks still on the piston.


----------



## m2theb (Nov 22, 2018)

181 SE
I've replaced the clutch cover just to get one with a break.
160 psi, starts from cold on 4th or 5th pull
CL, $75, with bar and chain.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 26, 2018)

Got these for the price of a flat of beer here.
TS400 MS461, the saw runs great, has a broken ear on the case for the dawg has 165 comp.
Havent got into the TS400 but it pulls over.


Was a cl ad with no pics,,had to beg for them.


----------



## president (Nov 26, 2018)

bigbadbob said:


> Got these for the price of a flat of beer here.
> TS400 MS461, the saw runs great, has a broken ear on the case for the dawg has 165 comp.
> Havent got into the TS400 but it pulls over.
> View attachment 686553
> ...


great find Bob,if the brake flag is the same as a 044 I have one for you
at a double suck price!(free)


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 26, 2018)

president said:


> great find Bob,if the brake flag is the same as a 044 I have one for you
> at a double suck price!(free)


Not sure if they are the same,,thanks
And I have one corralled already.
Now if the guy with the $75 346 would just get back to me!!


----------



## stihlman084 (Nov 27, 2018)

$125 haul 2 044s and a 025 one of the 044s needs a handle and muffler.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 27, 2018)

stihlman084 said:


> $125 haul 2 044s and a 025 one of the 044s needs a handle and muffler.


WHAT? Damn you suck!


----------



## stihlman084 (Nov 27, 2018)

dmb2613 said:


> I am amView attachment 630233
> View attachment 630234
> View attachment 630235
> View attachment 630236
> ...



Nice perk to your job i would say


----------



## stihlman084 (Nov 27, 2018)

PA Dan said:


> WHAT? Damn you suck!


Lol i was stoked i never get good deals here is a couple more pics


----------



## Drew4522 (Nov 28, 2018)

Picked up this Husky 50 literally for free. It was in 100 pieces, in a box with random other Husky parts. Spent the last few months tinkering and putting things back together. Also utilized the jug for my first real porting attempt.. Didnt go wild, just widened the intake and exhaust ports and cleaned up the transfers. Spent more time smoothing out the surfaces, removing cast Mark's and polishing the daylights out of everything.. Went through quite a few dremel stones, and spent countless hours with needle files and fine grit sandpaper. Kept timing the same, removed base gasket, removed muffler baffle and added 2 more forward spacing slots on the left side of muffler. $12 for a carb kit, $2 for a plug and a few hours porting and tuning has turned this into a nasty little machine. Sounds wicked too!!!!!


----------



## ammoaddict (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice. Great little saws. I bought one new in 86. Still runs good.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lefuchs'd (Nov 28, 2018)

Got a Stihl 200T on a trade for a truck hitch salter and controller (which cost me 125 when I bought them prior). I like to think I did ok (that is what I’m telling myself)


----------



## flyinfinn (Nov 29, 2018)

Drew4522 said:


> Picked up this Husky 50 literally for free. It was in 100 pieces, in a box with random other Husky parts. Spent the last few months tinkering and putting things back together. Also utilized the jug for my first real porting attempt.. Didnt go wild, just widened the intake and exhaust ports and cleaned up the transfers. Spent more time smoothing out the surfaces, removing cast Mark's and polishing the daylights out of everything.. Went through quite a few dremel stones, and spent countless hours with needle files and fine grit sandpaper. Kept timing the same, removed base gasket, removed muffler baffle and added 2 more forward spacing slots on the left side of muffler. $12 for a carb kit, $2 for a plug and a few hours porting and tuning has turned this into a nasty little machine. Sounds wicked too!!!!!



Good job on the reassembly! I had a black top Husky 50 as well. Great little saws.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 29, 2018)

huskydude said:


> 1984 Partner 5000 plus with the original bar. I don't think it was run enough to even break it in. Machine marks still on the piston. View attachment 686017
> View attachment 686018
> View attachment 686019
> View attachment 686020
> ...


That's very nice.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 29, 2018)

82F100SWB said:


> Something makes me think it doesn't have that much time on it.


Dang that's dirty lol.
What's up with the dawg, did you buy it that way. I know guys use a smooth dawg like that for racing, but I've seen them on some older saws that I don't think we're raced.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Nov 29, 2018)

Pretty common around here to just have the bumper, or nothing at all. I have 25 saws in the shop, not a dawg to be found other than on my clone 660.
That 262 isn't a local saw but the timber where it came from is simar. Spruce/Pine/Fir pulp and stud wood. Not much heavy bark to deal with and far from big trees. Not big bar country either. I have 2 266's and a 630 that all came to me with 16's and a bumper. 
Dad regarded dawgs as completely useless back home, and bumpers just made for less useable bar; east coast pulpwood production is all about limbing efficiency, there are still some new ones from his 254's hanging on the wall of his shop. He always ran a 15" bar, and ended up downsizing to a 242 and never looked back.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 29, 2018)

82F100SWB said:


> Pretty common around here to just have the bumper, or nothing at all. I have 25 saws in the shop, not a dawg to be found other than on my clone 660.
> That 262 isn't a local saw but the timber where it came from is simar. Spruce/Pine/Fir pulp and stud wood. Not much heavy bark to deal with and far from big trees. Not big bar country either. I have 2 266's and a 630 that all came to me with 16's and a bumper.
> Dad regarded dawgs as completely useless back home, and bumpers just made for less useable bar; east coast pulpwood production is all about limbing efficiency, there are still some new ones from his 254's hanging on the wall of his shop. He always ran a 15" bar, and ended up downsizing to a 242 and never looked back.


Thanks for the lesson, always wondered.
Totally get the limbing, don't touch them much on the small saws. I like the big dawgs for felling as well as flush cutting, especially with a large root flare.
I've seen some large saws that guys pull them when they are running a mill, saw an old 820 jred with those bumpers on it, not sure what that was about.


----------



## flyinfinn (Nov 30, 2018)

The 262XP I bought also had just the bumper. The IPL shows it as an option. I guess it would help with wear on the case.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Nov 30, 2018)

This is dad's 242, that case wear is definitely what the bumper is intended to prevent, the lack of them is probably why all of his muffler supports were broken or home fabbed and the mufflers on the 242 and 246 are bent in.


----------



## Tinman204 (Nov 30, 2018)

About a month ago I found an add for a blown up 562xp. I've wanted one for awhile and me being me I wanted a blown up saw so I can build myself one. 






Saw is all there, needs bearings and a top end.its a 2014 model with an el48 carb and 6 screw cases. Was happy to score it..

Told the guy I'd take that saw and then he says "I have one more you may want"

Pulls out a minty 257 with little to no use on it.









The 257 came with a factory case and the price was right so I grabbed that to. I've run it a bit here on the farm and it runs like brand new. Wss a good score for sure!!


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 3, 2018)

Another 1125 followed me home...



The 18" RSN Stihl bar was worth the $25 asking price. Something landed on the wrap which I discarded before snapping this. It pulled the starter side AV out too, but it's complete and has a good piston and cylinder. Likely a new fuel system and some TLC will get this baby back cutting. This was a new shop find, I love all of the sources for builders I'm accumulating.


----------



## kenco50003 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello! New user here...
Got this bare chainsaw from a friend of mine for free can ANYBODY tell me ANYTHING about it because there is nothing on the chainsaw with which i can identify it
I need to know what brand and model it is so i can find parts for it locally or online (rough estimate of the production year would be nice). There is at least 1 person in this thread/forum that knows this saw.
Sorry in advance if this doesn't belong here.
Thanks in advance for any information.
If you need more pics please let me know.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Dec 4, 2018)

Looked at a pretty clean Echo 660EVL at the pawn shop today.
It fired right up and had a new looking Echo/Oregon 20" Power Match bar and new looking chain. And it seemed nearly cheap enough at $150.

I was thinkin about buying it until I turned it upside down and it leaked gas on my shoe..


----------



## Cas101326 (Dec 6, 2018)

Picked these up this weekend along with a husqvarna blower on trade for an old mower. Guy said neither would crank. Said carb needing cleaning on 655 and the other didn’t have a spark. The 655 looks like it’s in excellent shape. Any insight on the value of either of these two saws in good operational order?


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 7, 2018)

The 655 is worth some money.Check the piston and then look to see if it has a boost port in the cylinder.Everyone wants the boost port.


----------



## nighthunter (Dec 7, 2018)

Clearing out a lot today, never seen so much brash but gives me a chance to run the new to me 365 before I flip it


----------



## r1stgei (Dec 7, 2018)

360 pro. 80$ Canadian  Works perfect. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkman (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Threewood (Dec 8, 2018)

Found a MS 660 in a trash pile. Took it apart and besides some nasty feeling crank bearings and tight rod bearing it is in great shape.



Big chunks cleaned up...


----------



## furb (Dec 9, 2018)

Came in a pile of junk. The guy said it should run. It needed an air filter, top cover snaps and b&c. OE 45cc with the updated intake and muffler brace already on it.


----------



## Brent Nowell (Dec 10, 2018)

My babies
Also a pic of my custom 550 exhaust I made
Thinking of getting a 3120, on the fence about it...


----------



## Colt Marlington (Dec 19, 2018)

This CAD thing is killing me. I don't even think I suck for buying this, but I figured I'd post it anyway since there was kind of a good omen that took place when I was checking it out.

I seen this red saw sitting on the shelf at the pawn shop. And I kinda like red saws. From the tag it had been sitting there since August 31st. So I made an offer of $125, which in hindsight I shoulda offered $100, because they countered with $130 plus tax.
Anyway, I took it outside to crank it up. And I figure it hadn't been started for a couple of months or more, so it took a half dozen pulls for it to pop.
Started on the next pull, and I let it idle for a minute or two.
Then I started revvin it a bit...to make sure it was ok and all. It revved pretty quick, and sounded good.
And then it happened. While I was revving it, the oil cap came off. But I didn't notice right away. And it spilled a good bit of oil, narrowly missing my shoe. So I figured that was a sign, and I'd go ahead and take it. And then haggled a few cents off to get it out the door for 140 even.
It's a June 2016 edition of a Shindaiwa 491s. And it's got a couple of scuffs, but they don't look too bad on the red. (The white on the top is some of the pawn shop tag I that I didn't scratch off). Everything seems to be as it should and the sprocket still looks newish. And this morning it started on the second pull.
It came with an 18" b&c, which balances noticeably better than a 20. But I got a line on a new 20" bar and chain for $10 that I'd like to have. And a 16" Pro-Lite K095 for $14, that I'd hope to make work and be the everyday setup.

I wonder when it ends? I guess I'll be selling my like new Echo 490 now. And hopefully make a dollar or two since I got a smokin deal on it.
And if the 16" bar can be made to work on the 491s, then I'll move along the recently acquired for cheap Echo 400 and the Dolmar 421 and set my sights back on getting a big saw that'd be more worthy of mention here in the you suck thread.


----------



## r1stgei (Dec 19, 2018)

furb said:


> Came in a pile of junk. The guy said it should run. It needed an air filter, top cover snaps and b&c. OE 45cc with the updated intake and muffler brace already on it.
> 
> View attachment 689271
> View attachment 689272
> ...



Wow! Great find!


----------



## 8wr_zj (Dec 20, 2018)

Question. Echo cs 530 with two or three tanks run through it worth 200 bucks? Saw looks perfect. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colt Marlington (Dec 21, 2018)

Couldn't stop thinkin about the saw that leaked gas on my shoe.


And this morning, I was right around the corner waiting on some business to happen. So while I was waiting, figured another look was in order. And danged if they weren't havin a 40% off sale!
Stupid CAD 

Thought about putting it in the bought it for the bar thread since the almost new bar and chain would probably approach what I gave for the saw. But that's not entirely true. I guess I got a thing for old saws that don't have much plastic on them. And although I realize this saw don't have the ponies or r's of a newer saw, it's still 64cc's.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 22, 2018)

Did my buddy overpay for this gem? It cost him a ride home in his truck while he was on a business trip.


----------



## Jan-Sietze (Dec 22, 2018)

Give it a chance in the woman's dishwasher, 
and it comes out as new...


Good luck...


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Dec 22, 2018)

It ain’t a rare antique or muscle saw but the price was pretty good, $145 out the door, new in box.


----------



## brandonstc6 (Dec 22, 2018)

This 10mm pin 044 for $75. Does this count? 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenton.a.frank (Dec 22, 2018)

atpchas said:


> Did my buddy overpay for this gem? It cost him a ride home in his truck while he was on a business trip.
> View attachment 691882



Well I’d guess that is a start to a flat top 066 or a 064. I’d bring them all day home for a ride lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 95custmz (Dec 23, 2018)

Well, I finally scored. 4 chainsaws and 1 weed whacker consisting of 2 Poulans, 1 McCulloch, 1 Montgomery Ward 24086A, and 1 Echo. All non runners at the moment but for the low price of $35.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberjack zack (Dec 23, 2018)

Got this pile for 25 bucks a saw and he threw in a 362 and 385 box saws to put together for free





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## president (Dec 23, 2018)

Timberjack zack said:


> Got this pile for 25 bucks a saw and he threw in a 362 and 385 box saws to put together for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that takes the cake!


----------



## dynodave (Dec 26, 2018)

HO HO HO Merry Christmas
Christmas gift from my friends daughters 7&12...they know me well...chainsaw tree ornament


Plus a free NIB Poulan 2015 P4018 (rigid 42CC strato) from a friend cleaning out his garage unfortunately due to the grinch (bank forclosure eviction). Very similar to my PP4218AV and the P4018AVBH except both being antivibe.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Dec 27, 2018)

Free is always the best deal.
And new in box to boot!


----------



## vonb (Dec 27, 2018)

This was given to me; However on sad circumstances. My dad has end stage renal failure and no longer can handle a chainsaw. He gave this one to me in hopes that it would be used. It makes me sad to see this as Dad taught me everything about the woods.


----------



## mkinslow (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your dad bud. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad he passed it on to you.


----------



## AgTech4020 (Dec 27, 2018)

I just managed to pick this up tonight from a Craigslist add. It’s a 2015 MS 362. Has 155 psi compression and seems to run great. Picked it up as pictured for $150. My first M-tronic saw.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duc Man (Dec 29, 2018)

I’ve been using Stihl ms201tc,024,028’s and an 041 for my work and as I get more involved with tree work I decided to make some upgrades. I went shopping for Stihl and Husqvarna.... my goal was a 50cc and a 70cc saw. As we all know Stihl pricing is pretty rigid in terms of buying new. I did buy a 372xp from my local dealer for a good deal but then I fell in to 2 sweethearts for a song. eBay has been offering discount codes lately from 10-20%. The discount codes have been good for any purchase with a maximum discount usually $100 that eBay pays back to seller. Before Christmas they had a 15% which I used to purchase a new 550xpg with a 20” husky bar and chain with 6 bottles of 2 stroke oil for for $480! Yesterday a new 365 with a 24” husky bar and chain popped up with a buy it now for $599 or best offer with free shipping. I offered seller $500 that was accepted and then found out they had a discount code for 15% so I paid $425 for a new 365 with 24” bar and chain including shipping! My point behind all this is I like my Stihl saws and Husky makes a good saw as well but sometimes a deal is a deal and it makes it that much more attractive. I’ve had good luck with eBay and PayPal as protected whenever I’ve needed it. So if you’re in the market for a new one and eBay as what you need at a fair price try waiting it out for a discount code. Free shipping and no sales tax is usually enough incentive for me.


----------



## CsClimbr (Dec 30, 2018)

Stihl 066 28” B&C with a “blown top” turns out it’s just a blown out base gasket due to loose cylinder bolts (seals, bearings, top end all good) came with extra Walbro WJ69. Which carb kit do I need?











&

Minty Husqvarna 61 with new 20” Husq B&C (only needs a clutch cover/brake flag, had the wrong one mounted)... Guy plans to bring me a 440 & tree crushed 661 for another couple hunnit cause he “didn’t think I’d be interested in them” 

$300... I win this weekend!


----------



## Sepia (Dec 31, 2018)

That 61 is nice!


----------



## CsClimbr (Dec 31, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> That 61 is nice!



Hell of a deal.. couldn’t pass it up & I haven’t even cleaned it up yet. I need the correct clutch cover/brake for it tho.


----------



## 8wr_zj (Dec 31, 2018)

For real yall find some smoking deals!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyalex (Jan 1, 2019)

Just picked this one up a couple hours ago for 
$200 , needs a piston. 

Anyone know if it has the 9000 coil or the 9010 coil?
It’s a 2004 model


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 2, 2019)

A couple freebies. ECHO750 EVL and a CS 500 VL. The 750 the electronic module is gone. The 500 is a runner.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Jan 3, 2019)

I guess that after today's acquisition, I belong here. I got a nice 056 that runs, but needs a coil(I know, good luck on that one), but was really pleased to get the Stihl bow and 2 extra chains! Bow is in nice shape, as the former owner never used the bow, but got it used with the saw many years ago. I don't know why so many of the old "square" Stihl powerheads had coil problems. 15 minutes running, and they die. Anyway, for 80.00, I'm pleased!


----------



## Duc Man (Jan 4, 2019)

It arrived today! Snagged a new never fired Husky 365 xtorq for $425 on eBay with a 24” bar & chain. After looking at the tag it’s a 2016. Prolly muf mod and 372 it today...


----------



## Dylan Hazeltine (Jan 4, 2019)

Well I managed a great score today. After watching a sweet woman almost take her knees out trying to start it she decided she needed a battery saw and gave me this one. 2013 Echo CS-341.


----------

